#maas 2012-10-22
<ThiagoCMC> What is this on my maas syslog: dhcpd: Can't create new lease file: Permission denied ?
<shang> anyone seen this issue before? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1296760/
<ThiagoCMC> MaaS or Juju related?!
<ThiagoCMC> I'm working only with MaaS about a week now and, I am very disappointed... I found at least 5 BUGs.
<ThiagoCMC> And I'm still did not touch Juju... I'm seeing that I'll find more and more BUG as I'm going deeper...
<ThiagoCMC> Damn...   :-/
<shang> are they stopping you from deploying workload via juju?
<shang> I found few issues, but most of them have workaround
<ThiagoCMC> I still didn't touch Juju...
<ThiagoCMC> Since I'm finding too much bugs with MaaS...
<shang> were you using 12.04? i.e. the maas with cobbler?
<ThiagoCMC> As follows: BUGs: 1069535, 1069584, 1069570, 1069603 and 1067929...
<ThiagoCMC> Ubuntu 12.10
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1067929 in maas (Ubuntu) "maas-region-celeryd connects to the wrong queue." [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067929
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1069535 in maas (Ubuntu) "MaaS DNS - named, not loaded due to errors." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069535
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1069570 in maas (Ubuntu) "1 MAC Address, two IPs - DNS is "out of sync" with DHCP leases databases, I think..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069570
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1069584 in maas (Ubuntu) "MaaS only with DHCP managed seems to require DNS too." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069584
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1069603 in maas (Ubuntu) "MAASAPINotFound: No user data available for this node." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069603
<ThiagoCMC> damn bot...
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> See!? I am very disappointed with MaaS and with Canonical... Those guys release a "stable" system that simple do not work out-of-the-box, as they say.
<ThiagoCMC> A week of work just to figure out the MaaS problems...
<ThiagoCMC> (facepalm)
<melmoth> is it me or is the swift-proxy charm not installing swift at all ?
<melmoth> http://paste.openstack.org/show/21968/
<melmoth> (that s the content of the charm.log on the node where i deployed swift-proxy)
<mgz> rvba: what's the right way of generating html in django outside a template? question is related to doing escaping correctly.
<rvba> mgz: there is a tool in django: django.utils.html.escape (https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/utils/#module-django.utils.html)
<mgz> thanks!
<rvba> np
<melmoth> anyone deploying swift with keystone ?
<melmoth> i m confused about who is suppose to create the service user ? me, the swift charm ?
<melmoth> if it s swift-proxy, i do not find any trace of a keystone stuff in the install hooks (plus it mention
<melmoth> " until we use keystone or another real auth system" ....
<rbasak> I assumed that bug 1069850 was intentional?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1069850 in maas (Ubuntu) "import_pxe_files does not include quantal" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069850
<torment> running maas in 12.10 - can i just edit /etc/maas/dhcpd to put in the right next-server ip? or should i be doing this in the database
<matsubara> torment, you can run dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller
<matsubara> if you edit manually, you also need to sudo service maas-dhcp-server restart
<torment> k let me try
<torment> hmm, this restarts apache on the private ip
<torment> oh nop i didnt wait long enough ;)
<bigjools> mgz: around?
<bigjools> or jam?
<jam> bigjools: I'm around
<bigjools> jam: are you free to come round to the dining area?
<jam> In the main hall? Sure
<bigjools> easier to talk directly :)
<mgz> bigjools: I'm only around virtually till tomorrow evening
<bigjools> mgz: no worries, jam helped
<jam> mgz: someone is running maas, and ran into the bug with parsing memory, which landed as rev 1266, but it turns out Q has r1264
<jam> apparently the SRU is waiting on someone to approve it.
<jam> mgz: as an aside, it seems that if we fail to detect memory (setting it to 0) you can't bootstrap to the node, because the juju provider requests some memory
<jam> (I don't know what the default constraint is, but it doesn't match 0)
<mgz> bug 1064638 does note the workaround for bootstrapping when memory is not recorded
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1064638 in maas (Ubuntu) "Commissioning is failing to set node memory attribute" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064638
<torment> "The region controller does not know whether any boot images have been imported yet."
<torment> i ran maas-import-pxe-images
<torment> nothing particular in the logs
<torment> bug 1067929 oh i see
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1067929 in maas (Ubuntu) "maas-region-celeryd connects to the wrong queue." [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067929
<ThiagoCMC> torment, I made a small procedure to not hit that "5 minutes" bug... It is there on launchpad...
<torment> ThiagoCMC: hey, i saw that... i really dont want to reinstall again tho
<ThiagoCMC> I reainstall it more than 20 times....
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<torment> i got all my nodes added, they all say ready, but i can't juju bootstrap at this point
<torment> im not sure if it has to do with the error still being at the top
<torment> ERROR No matching node is available.
<ThiagoCMC> Honestly, I give it up... I'll not use MaaS + Juju until next 04/2013... It is unstable (at least for me)...
<torment> yeah, its coming along nicely from last release
<ThiagoCMC> I would LOVE to use MaaS + Juju, it is a very nice idea and have a great future... But it does not work for me... One week later... I'm still facing problems and problems...
<ThiagoCMC> :(
<matsubara> torment, the no matching node is available might be due to juju constraints
<matsubara> torment, what's the command you're running?
<matsubara> torment, and there's a script by smoser to mirror the ephemeral images
<matsubara> torment, you could use that while testing so you don't need to re-download all the images again from the internet
<matsubara> you can mirror them locally and point your import-pxe-files to it
<matsubara> torment, this is the mirror tool: https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/+junk/mirror-query
<torment> ok i will use that next time
<torment> is there a fix for the 5 minute image check to get rid of the message?
<torment> heh, i deleted all the interfaces from the cluster controller, and theres no way to add any
<torment> is there an easy way to reinstall just maas without reloading the OS?
#maas 2012-10-23
<torment> i guess ill try installing with a btrfs root and taking a snapshot and rolling back
<torment> wow this is not like zfs :)
<torment> 'btrfs subvolume get-dafault' lol
<shang> hi all, I re-install maas on 12.04, ran all the updates, but now my enlist entry is not there anymore.
<shang> If I put it back manually, it tells me that it cannot retrieve the preconfiguration file
<roaksoax> torment: there is a fix on the queue waiting to be released
<torment> i re-installed today, and maas-dhcp failed
<torment> couldnt boot nodes
<roaksoax> precise, queantal?
<torment> maas server is quantal
<torment> i figued out btrfs in a vm tonight, so ill try to install a base 12.10 tomorrow snap it and install maas let it burn and snap back
<roaksoax> torment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1067929
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1067929 in maas (Ubuntu) "maas-region-celeryd connects to the wrong queue." [Critical,Fix committed]
<torment> yes i ran into that today
<torment> i did the workaround - i didnt get the error above - but i didnt get a working dhcp
<roaksoax> yeah there's a couple fixes to DHCP also in the queue
<torment> i have 13 nodes on 2 blade servers to play with
<torment> using impi
<torment> the ipmi seems to work well so far
<roaksoax> Daviey: up already?
<roaksoax> torment: awesome!
<torment> whos the ipimi guy?
<torment> if i give maas the root account it renames them to maas
<torment> does it make a new acct?
<roaksoax> torment: I am
<roaksoax> torment: and yes it makes a new account
<roaksoax> torment: we have ipmi autodetection/configuration
<torment> so if the ipmi has an maas user acct does it recreate it if i give it root in the maas webui?
<torment> i've reconfigured these blades quite a few # of times
<roaksoax> torment: so maas creates a temporary account during enlistment, once you accept&commission, it will create the account it will use later on for deployments during the commissioning process
<torment> ive only ever added them by hand
<roaksoax> torment: so if the machjines have been enlisted, and commissioned, you can change the IPMI account you want to use for each machine, and won't be changed by maas
<torment> is it able to delete the old maas user with 'whatever password' and make a new one
<torment> thats what im asking
<roaksoax> torment: everytime the machine is enlistment/commiussioned it creates a new password
<torment> right, but i've had to reinstall my maas server like 3 times today
<roaksoax> torment: so if you remove the machine from the maas clusgter, then the user will ramin
<roaksoax> remain
<torment> so if it loses that password...
<roaksoax> torment: maas creates the password again
<roaksoax> for the machines
<torment> so it uses root permissions in ipmi to set passwords to a new password for the maas user
<roaksoax> torment: again, during the commissioning is where the maas user for IPMI is created, and granted a pssword. If you remove and reinstall MAAS server, that means that you need to enlist/commission the machine again, that means that a password for IPMI maas user is recreated
<roaksoax> torment: yes, we access the bmc
<torment> ok
<torment> im just trying to get to the juju point
<roaksoax> torment: right, so simply enough, you should be able to 1. install maas. 2. enlist/commission machines 3. configure juju environment. 4. deploy
<torment> i've installed ubuntu 12.10 MAAS 3 times yesterday
<roaksoax> torment: if ipmi is detected correctly, it will be configured accordingly, and you should not have to do anything
<torment> i've ventured into #btrfs to allow me to snapshot a base server OS
<torment> then apt-get install maas after snap
<roaksoax> right, TBH i haven't really test the DHCP stuff
<roaksoax> cause i use external DNS/DHCP
<torment> right
<torment> there are a lot of changes i have to make
<torment> internal
<torment> what are you doing to reset?
<roaksoax> torment: how are you confuring dhcp though?
<roaksoax> configuring*
<torment> are you reinstalling the whole OS? or is there a special treat apt-get remove line
<torment> my first install went ok
<torment> i did the maas install from DC
<torment> CD
<torment> it didnt install maas-dhcp
<torment> i installed that through aptitude
<roaksoax> torment: sudo apt-get remove --purge maas && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<roaksoax> torment: and then sudo apt-get install maas
<torment> dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller
<roaksoax> torment: so you need to install maas-dhcp, and use https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/maascli.html#cli-dhcp
<torment> yes i did
<torment> i had all 13 nodes in ready today
<torment> but juju would not bootstrap -- but i had the '5 minutes to recheck maas images' thing
<roaksoax> torment: right, so that's only matter of fixing the upstart job
<torment> tell me more :)
<torment> it seems the error in the web page is something in the DB that juju doesnt like
<roaksoax> i'm hoping to have that fix released today
<roaksoax> torment: can you show the output?
<torment> im not at work now
<roaksoax> torment: ah! so yeah, when you can just pastebinit and show it and I'll be able to tell you more of what might be going wrong
<torment> and ill have to reinstall the nasty that i've done to the maas server at this point
<torment> ok
<torment> sudo apt-get remove --purge maas && sudo
<torment>                   | apt-get autoremove --purge
<torment> i've tried pretty much to this today
<torment> it doesnt go well for me
<torment> does it really work for you?
<torment> can i apt-get install maas after a base server install?
<roaksoax> torment: yes you can
<torment> this is why im going to try using btrfs on my root
<torment> this blades have horrible console access
<torment> do you know if ubuntu has vnc install access like fedora
<torment> i did the aptitude purge on maas -- and rabbitmq wants to die
<torment> it's neat that they want to chang passwd often
<torment> but it screws up uninstallation
<roaksoax> how so?
<roaksoax> can you pastebin?
<torment> not at work, and will be installing fresh again when i get in
<torment> but if i get one, ill letchu know
<roaksoax> torment: i just installed maas, then sudo apt-get remove --purge maas && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge (selected to purge database), and reinstalled maas again, and everything seems just fine
<torment> when does it change passwords from maas
<roaksoax> torment: for the IPMI? that's during commissioning
<torment> when i try to remove maas - it removes rabbit mq - it tries to connect and it says wrong passwd
<roaksoax> torment: forget about that, it should not really affect on reinstallation
<roaksoax> but i wonder what could have gone wrong there
<roaksoax> torment: oh, for the juju stuff, did you add your SSH key to maas?
<torment> it hangs when i remove
<torment> because its trying to connect to the DB
<torment> to remove the DB
<torment> i havent gotten juju working yet
<torment> this is pure maas
<torment> this is pure bs until i get you pastebins or whatever
<roaksoax> ok
<roaksoax> yeah withouthem wont be able to tell for sure
<torment> i'll be happy to work with yo tomorrw -- what are your hours
<torment> timezone or whatever
<torment> right
<roaksoax> right now it is 7.45 am
<roaksoax> for me
<torment> ok, i can figure that out
<roaksoax> alright
<torment> id like to make this work
<roaksoax> anywyas, im off to breakfast
<roaksoax> torment: it should be pretty straight forward
<torment> eat it up!
<torment> :)
<torment> i have a hard netowrk
<torment> im interested to see what yall do for all my crazy net interfaces
<torment> internal proxies
<torment> i have a lot of fun hacking up the ephemerials
<torment> ubuntu and their hate for internal ntp servers
<torment> squid-deb-proxy -- needs a cache-peer etc
<roaksoax> bigjools:
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> allenap: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1299424/
 * allenap looks
<roaksoax> allenap: this is the log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1299433/
<allenap> roaksoax: I think it means that the node group ("master") has not been found. Try bin/maas-cli maas node-groups, and use the uuid field.
<allenap> roaksoax: Ah, okay. File a bug! :)
<roaksoax> allenap: yeah but there seems to nbe aproble
<allenap> I don't know what nbe aproble means.
<roaksoax> allenap: trying to write what I' seeing
<roaksoax> allenap: basically, the master seems to be created without any parameters, so I have to update it using the uuid
<roaksoax> allenap: i'll further investigate later but that's what I'm seeing
<roaksoax> right now
<allenap> roaksoax: I don't fully understand the problem. Is this a regression?
<roaksoax> allenap: maybe so, I was simply trying to follow the guide to setup DHCP and it doesn't seem to work that way. I'll futher investigate later
<roaksoax> allenap: and let you know
<allenap> roaksoax: Cool, okay. Is that the guide that Nick wrote?
<roaksoax> allenap: yep
<roaksoax> allenap: any thoughts? Oct 23 03:58:49 maas named[933]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'google.com/A/IN': 2001:500:1::803f:235#
<allenap> roaksoax: No. Does this relate to a problem you're trying to debug, or did you just spot it in the logs? If the latter, it might be okay to ignore it for now.
<roaksoax> allenap: the latter, and might be the DNS setup here might not
<roaksoax> allenap: but because of this I cannot even enlist servers :(
<bigjools> roaksoax: we at the tables near the cafe if you want to come over
<roaksoax>  bigjools will be there in a bit, trying to debug this
<bigjools> roaksoax: well we might be able to help :)
<roaksoax> bigjools: i
<roaksoax> bigjools: i think might be an issue with the network here
<bigjools> roaksoax: forgive me for laughing then :)
<Daviey> roaksoax: hey
<Daviey> roaksoax: Can you add test cases for the SRU's please?
<roaksoax> Daviey: ok
<roaksoax> Daviey: please, copy the package to raring
<Daviey> i did
<allenap> bigjools: https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/proxy-settings/+merge/130966
<roaksoax> allenap: ValidationError: {'__all__': [u'Node group interface with this Nodegroup and Interface already exists.']}
<roaksoax> bigjools: ^^
<bigjools> roaksoax: what are you doing?
<roaksoax> bigjools: simply upgraded
<roaksoax> bigjools: to the new upstream you prepared
<roaksoax> for quantal
<bigjools> roaksoax: when is it showing that?
<bigjools> exactly
<roaksoax> bigjools: maas is not running
<roaksoax> bigjools: at al
<roaksoax> bigjools: i just upgraded and stopped working and that error was shown
<roaksoax> the only different that I did was configure DHCP
<bigjools> roaksoax: which log?
<roaksoax> bigjools: maas.log
<roaksoax> bigjools: so I had maas installed from the archives, configured DHCP, then upgraded from -proposed, and that happened
<bigjools> roaksoax: let me try the upgrade too, hang on
<bigjools> roaksoax: can't recreate here
<bigjools> roaksoax: did you poke anything in the DB etc?
<roaksoax> bigjools: nope, I'm trying to recreate, but not that I had DHCP configured
<roaksoax> s/not/note
<roaksoax> an upgrade from a maas without DHCP configure to the -proposed packages works fine
<bigjools> roaksoax: I think I need to see your session, I cannot see any problems here
<roaksoax> y
#maas 2012-10-24
<roaksoax> rvba: ok so upgrades does work, matsubara verified all the bugs, the only thing might be upgrading bind9 itself and having things broken
<rvba> roaksoax: ok, did you manage to understand why it's failing to upgrade?  What do the log says?
<roaksoax> rvba: no idea, last night after the party I upgraded again and it worked fine.. and continues too.. so maybe it was due to upgrading bind9?
<bigjools> roaksoax: where is maas-enlist called from?
<roaksoax> bigjools: what do you mean?
<jtv> roaksoax: I think he means: when a node enlists, what is it that calls maas-enlist?
<bigjools> roaksoax: I want to know where maas-enlist is called so I can see what args it gets passed
<roaksoax> bigjools: ah! enlist user data
<bigjools> roaksoax: cool thanks
<roaksoax> bigjools: /usr/share/maas/preseeds/enlist_userdata
<roaksoax> bigjools: is there any issues with enlistment?
<jtv> Yes — it uses the wrong hostname.
<bigjools> roaksoax: yes, it's setting the hostname to something that fucks up things
<roaksoax> bigjools: what hostname?
<roaksoax> bigjools: where are you using it?
<bigjools> roaksoax: it sets it to an IP address with dashes, right?
<roaksoax> bigjools: right
<bigjools> roaksoax: that breaks MAAS's DNS
<bigjools> because maas generates that style of hostname by default
<bigjools> and it really confuses users when the IP address changes
<roaksoax> bigjools: right, so then you need to either make DNS static or not pre-assign dns names for IP addresses
<bigjools> roaksoax: we already have static DNS entries of the form N-N-N-N
<bigjools> which is why this breaks
<roaksoax> bigjools: right, but that's not maas-enlist fault
<bigjools> we use CNAME for user-amended hostnames
<bigjools> roaksoax: what hostname format does maas-enlist send?
<roaksoax> bigjools: maas-enlist does not send a hostname, unless it finds a DNS server which is providing a hostname. This is the requirement for having externally managed DNS/DHCP servers
<bigjools> roaksoax: ah ok
 * jtv facepalms
<bigjools> roaksoax: we don't want it to do that
<roaksoax> bigjools: but since MAAS is already filling up DNS names for IP address (before even having a system enlistment) the enlistment processs obviously finds a DNS service, with DNS assigned to an IP address
<roaksoax> bigjools: right, but we do want it to do that
<roaksoax> bigjools: otherwise it breaks things
<bigjools> roaksoax: what does it break?
<roaksoax> otherwise we wont be able to use it with external DNS
<jtv> In what way do we need to use this particular hostname with external DNS?
<jtv> Because our DNS entries already point that name to that host.
<roaksoax> here's the deal
<roaksoax> what if we don't use DNS/DHCP in MAAS
<roaksoax> and we have an external DNS/DHCP
<roaksoax> if that happens, then the enlistment process needs to detect the DNS name for the particular node
<roaksoax> becuase in those case escenarios, you assign a hostname for a particular host
<roaksoax> s/hostname/dns-name
<roaksoax> so maas-enlist needs to detect that
<bigjools> roaksoax: right, that makes sense
<roaksoax> right, so now, the problem is when we use MAAS managed DNS/DHCP server, maas pre-fills DNS with hostnames for each IP address regardless of whether we want to assign them or not
<roaksoax> but the enlistment process still checks for a DNS name for the IP it's gotten
<roaksoax> and since it finds it, it sends it back to maas
<roaksoax> becuase it found a dns name for its IP
<bigjools> roaksoax: thanks for clarifying, we're talking about how to fix it now
<roaksoax> bigjools: I believe that the correct way to do that, is simply make sure that when a node gets an IP from MAAS DHCP server, that IP/DNS name gets "statically" assigned to that server
<roaksoax> bigjools: so everytime, the server uses the same IP address and not randomly assigned IP every time it boots
<bigjools> roaksoax: that already happens
<roaksoax> bigjools: so if that ahppens, then there should not  be anyprobllems
<bigjools> roaksoax: the problem is that it passes the hostname from the maas-dns reverse zone, which is also in our forward zone and which we then try and assign to a CNAME
<bigjools> which blows up dns
<bigjools> we have a workaround
<roaksoax> bigjools: right, why does it blow up DNS? is DNS not working anymore because of this?
<bigjools> roaksoax: because there's a CNAME which points to itself
<roaksoax> bigjools: where's the CNAME stored?
<bigjools> in the forward zone
<roaksoax> root@ubuntu:/etc/bind# grep -sr 192-168-123-101 *
<roaksoax> maas/zone.123.168.192.in-addr.arpa:101 IN PTR 192-168-123-101.master.
<roaksoax> maas/zone.master:192-168-123-101 IN A 192.168.123.101
<roaksoax> bigjools: ^^
<roaksoax> bigjools: that's the only thing I have stored
<roaksoax> bigjools: that's with what it is in -proposed
<bigjools> roaksoax: because there's a hack in to prevent it getting stored if it matches the existing auto-generated hostname
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah I see now: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1302175/
<roaksoax> bigjools: so that means we need something more to SRU
<bigjools> roaksoax: "maas/zone.master:192-168-123-103 IN CNAME 192-168-123-102"
<bigjools> that's massively confusing for people :)
<roaksoax> bigjools: indeed
<bigjools> we're going to ignore hostnames from maas-enlist if we are managing DNS ourselves
<bigjools> roaksoax: we want to generate a special hostname anyway
<roaksoax> bigjools: that would make sense
<roaksoax> bigjools: so then change would be in maas side rather than enlistment process right?
<bigjools> roaksoax: yes
<bigjools> roaksoax: FWIW here's our upcoming SRU bug list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+milestone/12.10-stabilization
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 12 in Launchpad itself ""Next 10 messages" changes Display Settings" [Medium,Fix released]
<roaksoax> bigjools: oh wow... so I think we should do those a few at a time
<bigjools> roaksoax: we're doing them in the next 2 months and then we're moving on
<roaksoax> bigjools: awesome!
<roaksoax> there's a couple of them that are probably easy to release now
<bigjools> yep
<bigjools> roaksoax: your name is on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1064224 - are you really fixing it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1064224 in MAAS "IPMI detection ends up with power_address of 0.0.0.0" [Critical,Triaged]
<roaksoax> bigjools: before I came here i saw exactly the same thing on 1 of the Mini servers I have
<roaksoax> bigjools: so I'd like to make somre more investigation
<bigjools> roaksoax: AHA!
<bigjools> roaksoax: the bMC has no IP address
<bigjools> look at dhcp log
<bigjools> it doesn't accept the offered IP and continues to request
<bigjools> something is screwy in the quantal isc-dhcpd I think
<bigjools> I think this happened after I upgraded my maas server to quantal
<roaksoax> bigjools: maybe, but in my case I was running dd-wrt
<bigjools> oh :/
<roaksoax> my dd-wrt router was the one in charge of giving the IP address to the BMC
<bigjools> I wonder if the ipmi detection code buggered the bmc then
<roaksoax> bigjools: so 2 of the nodes correctly enlisted with the correct IP address
<roaksoax> the BMC query to the 3er node returned 0.0.0.0 even though I could reach it
<bigjools> doesn't sound like the same problem as mine
<roaksoax> bigjools: so I turned the server on with ipmipower command, and that node in particular, returned 0.0.0.0 instead of the IP of the BMC even though it was set
<roaksoax> bigjools: i do believe it might be related
<jtv1> Does the bmc expose its logs anywhere?
<roaksoax> bigjools: maybe your BMC is getting the IP, but the query fails for some reason (or time's out) or something
<roaksoax> I will have to test when I get back
<roaksoax> jtv1: and not that i know of
<bigjools> roaksoax: It is not getting an IP
<bigjools> I can confirm this by looking at dhcp logs
<roaksoax> bigjools: ok, so your bmc was not accessible then?
<bigjools> roaksoax: exactly
<roaksoax> bigjools: ok, yeah weird
<roaksoax> bigjools: i did have some kind of problems trying to get the  BMC to obtain an IP address
<roaksoax> bigjools: but at the end of the day, i just had to disconnect the server from the power
<bigjools> roaksoax: can you try to get the bmc to request address from a quantal isc-dhcpd to replicate my scenario
<roaksoax> bigjools: i will when i get back home
<bigjools> you mean you didn't bring your microservers here? :)
<roaksoax> bigjools: lol... i had remote access to my house and the cluster... but it got killed for some reason so I can't access anymore
<rvba> bigjools: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1070774
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1070774 in MAAS "The hostname of a node can still be changed once the node is in use." [Undecided,New]
<rvba> bigjools: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1070775
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1070775 in MAAS "The zone name (attached to a cluster controller) can still be changed when it contains in-use nodes. " [Undecided,New]
<roaksoax> rvba: yay!! use_squashfs seems broken
<rvba> roaksoax: !?
<roaksoax> rvba: squashfs image are present, but they are not being used
<rvba> roaksoax: I think I already asked you this… but this is fixed in the packaging right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302370/
<rvba> This is while installing maas from the packaging in the archive.
<roaksoax> rvba: dbc_go: not found --> that doesn't really affect anything
<roaksoax> rvba: it is present in precise
<rvba> That's from the quantal package.
<roaksoax> rvba: yeah
<roaksoax> rvba: so I fixed it and reverted the change
<rvba> It's still a bit ugly to get that error message when installing but the package but ok.
<roaksoax> rvba: yeah i need to sru that
<roaksoax> rvba: where you at?
<rvba> roaksoax: in the breakout room if that's what you're asking.
<roaksoax> rvba: bet here in a bit, have a couple problems
<rvba> roaksoax: another question for you: debian/maas-region-controller.lintian-overrides contains references to stuff in usr/share/maas/web/static/jslibs/yui/3.4.1/ and /usr/share/maas/web/static/jslibs does not exist (which is normal as we use the packaged version now).
<rvba> roaksoax: why do we still have these references in there?
<torment> NodesNotAvailable: No matching node is available.
<torment> seeing that in maas.log when trying juju bootstrap
<torment> all nodes in the webui show 'ready'
<torment> do i need to have maas-dns installed?
<mgz> torment: what constraints did you use?
<mgz> you may need one of arch=(something not amd64) or mem=0
<torment> ah, yeah when they provisioned, maas says 0 memory
<mgz> right, that's a bug (that should be) fixed in the latest package, but you need to give the mem=0 constraint till then
<torment> yaeh mem=0 worked
<mgz> ace.
<roaksoax> eva/win 14
<torment> closer! its not dhcp'ing during bootstrap - is there a way to tell it what interface?
<mgz> rvba: ^ any ideas?
<torment> actually i see the DHCPOFFER from maas in terminal 4
<torment> but it stops saying no DHCPOFFERS received
<torment> yeah its trying on eth0
<torment> i think, needs to be p3p1
<torment> ah i see it hardcoded here in enlist_userdata
#maas 2012-10-25
<roaksoax> rvba: is there a bug for the UI thing?
<rvba> roaksoax: what UI thing?
<roaksoax> bigjools: ^^
<roaksoax> rvba: the message of not having images
<bigjools> yes
<bigjools> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302554
<bigjools> argh
<bigjools> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1068843
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1068843 in MAAS "maas-cluster-controller doesn't have images for provisioning" [Critical,In progress]
<bigjools> it's all the same problem
<roaksoax> cool thanks
<roaksoax> bigjools: squashfs is enabled in quantal by default
<roaksoax> bigjools: the problme is the error message that gets displayed in the region
<roaksoax> is related to the fact that it "doesn't" find the squashfs image on disk
<roaksoax> which is obviously false :)
<bigjools> roaksoax: my /etc/maas/import_squashfs did not enable quantal by default
<roaksoax> bigjools: ah you mean there, but that doesn't affect if it is called from maas-import-pxe-files
<bigjools> roaksoax: it seemed to - mipf didn't download squashfs until I enabled it in there
<roaksoax> bigjools: no you need to enable quantal on maas_import_pxe_files in order for it to download the squashfs image
<roaksoax> bigjools: becuase the release gets sources from [ ! -f /etc/maas/import_pxe_files ] || . /etc/maas/import_pxe_files
<roaksoax> so if enabled in import_pxe_files it will be downloaded
<bigjools> roaksoax: what is /etc/maas/import_squashfs for then?
<roaksoax> bigjools: to override whatever it source from import_pxe_files or if you call import_squashfs directly
<roaksoax> bigjools: same as with import_ephemerals
<bigjools> roaksoax: so what do you mean by "enable quantal on maas_import_pxe_files" then
<bigjools> since I thought it was done via that file :)
<bigjools> ETOOMANYCONFIGFILES
<roaksoax> bigjools: well so, since we tell the user to use maas-import-pxe-files, we should enable quantal there right?
<roaksoax> bigjools: so that script calls -ephemerals -squaqshfs
<roaksoax> but each of those can be run independently from -pxe-files
<bigjools> roaksoax: I don't know what you mean by "enable quantal there"
<roaksoax> bigjools: enable quantal in the config file for maas-import-pxe-files (maas_import_pxe_files)
<bigjools> roaksoax: ah there's *another* file I had missed \o/
<bigjools> :)
<roaksoax> right, so there's 3 maas_import_pxe_files, maas_import_ephemerals, maas_import_squashfs
<roaksoax> since -ephemerals, -squashfs can be run independently, then they not only source maas_import_pxe_files for config, but you can override its config in maas_import_ephemerals, maas_import_squashfs accordingly
<roaksoax> smoser: ping
<roaksoax> smoser: can you come to this room please?
<smoser> coming
#maas 2013-10-21
<AskUbuntu> Creating and getting hold of a server in the cloud? | http://askubuntu.com/q/362990
#maas 2013-10-22
<AskUbuntu> MAAS - UBUNTU 12.04.3 - ADD NODE BUT WITH ERROR | http://askubuntu.com/q/363649
<Preytell> is there a document or some info on the network engineering side of maas deployments. I need to see the requirements and best practice for deploying the physical layers. All the documents that I have read seem to be based on have one flat network for all connections, whereas I typically have at least three separate networks, front-end (public), back-end (private) and power (IPMI). Can you can point me in the right direction?
<roaksoax> Preytell: we don't have a proper document but it is possible. Though, maas does expect that IPMI network is different from the provisioniing network (which you can be consider what you describe as flat network)
<roaksoax> Preytell: as long as the MAAS server can reach the ipmi network of course
<Preytell> yeah that's the fun part. So if you decide to go down the MAAS/JuJu/OpenStack path there are networking layers all over the place. I was just wondering if that was covered somewhere.
<roaksoax> Preytell: we've done it but we've not documented it
<roaksoax> but really depends on your requirenments
<bigjools> we're discussing how to document that
<Preytell> I've been there..... I have tons of things that I have done but not had the time to write the docs...
<bigjools> we're going to add some typical scenarios to the setup docs
<roaksoax> Preytell: but this documentation might be useful:
<roaksoax> http://astokes.org/automatically-configuring-vlans-maas/
<bigjools> current docs assume spome knowledge of how to do networking
<Preytell> I will check it out. I need to get a lab going. multiple efforts underway to discover which direction to take into the openstack world, and I like the maas/juju offer right now.
<Preytell> thanks!
#maas 2013-10-23
<AskUbuntu> Juju/MAAS in vSphere to test OpenStack | http://askubuntu.com/q/364332
<alok_> Question: I am trying to do a test install of MAAS on virtualbox. I am able to get as far as the MAAS gui and am able to manually add a node. However once I add the first node it appears to shut down and the gui shows a status of commissioning but appears to be stuck. Can anyone suggest steps to troubleshoot?
<alok_> Does anyone have suggestions or links to troubleshoot a MAAS configuration? (see question above)
<roaksoax> smoser: ping
<roaksoax> smoser: getting this error when using juju/maas from cloud-archive: cloud-init.log:Oct 23 17:47:26 node01 [CLOUDINIT] cc_apt_update_upgrade.py[WARNING]: Source Error: deb http://ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.c
<roaksoax> om/ubuntu precise-updates/cloud-tools main:failed to get key from keyserver.ubuntu.com
<roaksoax> cloud-init-output.log:2013-10-23 17:47:26,606 - cc_apt_update_upgrade.py[WARNING]: Source Error: deb http://ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.com
<mgz> roaksoax: there's a package in precise that contains the key
<roaksoax> mgz: yep.. but this should have been added automatically
<mgz> by whom? :)
<roaksoax> mgz: cloud-init?
<roaksoax> mgz: this is a juju bootstrap
<mgz> roaksoax: (arguably by us...)
<roaksoax> mgz: I'm using precise with cloud-archive:tools. juju on the bootstrap node cannot start because it failed to add the repository, hence failed to install juju/mongodb from cloud-archive:tools
<smoser> roaksoax, where are you?
<roaksoax> smoser: regency b
<mgz> smoser: he's like, right next to you... unless you just arrived? :)
<smoser> roaksoax, nothing should have hit keyserver.ubuntu.com
<smoser> i just arrived. thanks
<roaksoax> smoser: deploying again, should take a couple minutes so you can debug :)
<roaksoax> smoser: bug #1243861
<ubot5> bug 1243861 in juju-core (Ubuntu) "juju should add the cloud-archive repository differently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243861
<roaksoax> jamespage: bug #1243861
<ubot5> bug 1243861 in juju-core (Ubuntu) "juju should add the cloud-archive repository differently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243861
<roaksoax> mgz: do you work on this stuff? 1243861
<roaksoax> mgz: do you work on this stuff? bug @1243861
<roaksoax> mgz: do you work on this stuff? bug #1243861
<ubot5> bug 1243861 in juju-core (Ubuntu) "juju should add the cloud-archive repository differently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243861
<smoser> mgz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juju-core/+bug/1243861
<mgz> smoser: thanksyous
<jtv> smoser: does this satisfy your need for creating users?  https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/api-add-user/+merge/192403
<roaksoax> jtv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1243917
<roaksoax> :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243917 in maas (Ubuntu) "'maas createsuperuser' errors out if no email address is entered." [Undecided,New]
<jtv> roaksoax: annoying.
<roaksoax> :(
<jtv> Looks easy.
<jtv> Not related to what I just did, but if it hurts that much in practice, it's low-hanging fruit.
<roaksoax> jtv: doesn't really but gaughen just found it :)
<jtv> We can't make the email address optional, but we can make the error message clearer and document the requirement.
<gaughen> jtv, it's the first bug I filed!
<fizzi> hi all, i have just configure my mass controller ...
<fizzi> i started one node ...
<fizzi> the pxe work and the installation
<fizzi> run
<fizzi> but i retrive an error ... occurred when download packages
<jtv> What kind of error?
<fizzi> could not retrieve package from it.archive....
<jtv> And... downloading packages onto the node you were setting up?  Or while downloading PXE install images onto the cluster controller?
<fizzi> i guest that some configuration coming from maas is invalid
<fizzi> the first
<jtv> Do your nodes have direct access to the Ubuntu archive?  Or do you need to go through a proxy?
<fizzi> direct connection
<fizzi> the problem is that the maas dhcp write a wrong dns (he)
<fizzi> i just try to modify che maas dhcp file configuation
<fizzi> but ...
<fizzi> nothing
<jtv> No, modifying the DHCP config file shouldn't work — that gets rewritten.
<fizzi> i try all of this in vmware esx 5 env
<fizzi> but i dont think that esx can be a problem
<fizzi> some suggestion
<fizzi> some indication?
<fizzi> thanks jtv
<jtv> Sounds like MAAS_URL was not set right.
<fizzi> '
<fizzi> ?
<jtv> The nodes use a proxy installed on the region controller.
<jtv> But to get that working properly, they need to know the IP address where _they_ can reach the region controller.
<jtv> This may be a different address from where you'd normally access the MAAS UI.
<fizzi>  but this work fine i think
<fizzi> ah
<fizzi> i need 2 eth?
<bigjools> MAAS_URL is the *internal* node-facing IP by which nodes can reach it
<bigjools> it is also the dns server address
<jtv> Oh, are you running everything on the same network?
<jtv> Is MAAS managing the DHCP?
<fizzi> yes MAAS manage dhcp
<fizzi> yes i run now all for the same network
<jtv> OK...
<jtv> Is there anything else you can tell us about the incorrect DNS server address you saw in the DHCP config?
<jtv> For example, was it the wrong address but on your network, or was it some completely different IP..?
<fizzi> the problem is that is the same ip of MAAS ... but he can only resolv cluster nodes i think
<fizzi> no no
<fizzi> is the MAAS ip
<fizzi> for example 150.145.133.19/MAAS
<jtv> That should be OK (assuming you let MAAS manage DNS as well)
<bigjools> http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/configure.html#client-side-dns-configuration
<fizzi> the nodes are set in resolv.conf 150.145.133.19
<jtv> You shouldn't have the nodes in there AFAIK...
<fizzi> but i wont install the ubuntu 12.04lts form maas ... is there a way ?
<jtv> Well let's find out what exactly the problem is.
<jtv> If you have the nodes in resolv.conf, that's going to confuse things.
<fizzi> i think ... (not maas expert) ... the dns configuration
<jtv> Ah
<fizzi> from maas dhcp to nodes
<jtv> Yes, MAAS writes the DNS configuration, and the nodes should be in there.
<jtv> Right.
<fizzi> yes
<fizzi> but write incorrect
<fizzi> dns
<fizzi> for ubuntu installation i need to connect to internete
<jtv> Yes, of course.
<fizzi> and the maas ip ...(dns) not resolv internet addreses
<fizzi> i work at NCR and we want test maas on some nodes
<jtv> fizzi: sounds like the problem is that you're getting _only_ the DNS from the MAAS itself.
<jtv> You _also_ need upstream DNS to resolve names on the internet.
<fizzi> right
<fizzi> the maas controller is ubuntu 12.04.03 LTS
<fizzi> server 64bit 16gb ram
<jtv> You can configure the DNS server in MAAS in /etc/maas/templates/dns/named.conf.template — MAAS uses that template file to rewrite the DNS config.
<jtv> But I'm thinking if there's another way.
<bigjools> you can set more than one nameserver in the resolv.conf
<fizzi> yep
<jtv> AIUI the nodes will download packages via the http proxy in MAAS...
<jtv> So if you add a public DNS server to your resolv.conf on the MAAS server, this problem may be solved.
<jtv> Because the nodes won't need to resolve the Ubuntu archive's hostname...  Only the MAAS server will have to do that.  I think.
<fizzi> mmm
<fizzi> i have this configuration
<fizzi> and it doent work
<fizzi> nameserver 150.145.70.13 nameserver 150.145.133.13
<fizzi> the second ip ... is the MAAS
<fizzi> the first is the public dns
<jtv> Ah, roaksoax is here and he tells me that _on 12.04_ it doesn't work the way I was hoping for yet.
<jtv> (On 13.10 it does).
<jtv> So back to that config template:
<jtv> /etc/maas/templates/dns/named.conf.template
<jtv> You'll need to configure a fallback DNS server there.
<fizzi> i not have this file
<fizzi> i have /usr/share/pyshared/provisioningserver/dns/templates/named.conf.template
<jtv> Ah!
<jtv> I took the path from the source tree.
<fizzi> include "{{named_rndc_conf_path}}";  # Zone declarations. {{for zone in zones}} zone "{{zone.zone_name}}" {     type master;     file "{{zone.target_path}}"; }; {{endfor}}
<fizzi> is this ?
<jtv> That's it.
<jtv> Yup.
<fizzi> ok ...
<fizzi> how change ?
<jtv> I'm looking it up...
<fizzi> question ... but i always need that the maas have maas-dns (bind9) running
<fizzi> right=
<fizzi> ?
<jtv> You can do without, but then you won't have DNS hostnames for the nodes.
<jtv> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r1274209-BIND-Question-Query-upstream-DNS-for-unknown-host may be helpful.
<jtv> If it's OK to address your nodes by their IP addresses, then you don't need MAAS DNS.
<fizzi> thanks for your time
<fizzi> jtv:
<jtv> Hope that helps!
<fizzi> i try all of this tomorrow
<roaksoax> fizzi: or you cloud install masa from the cloud-archive
<roaksoax> and you wouldn't experience this issue
<roaksoax> (i think)
<roaksoax> s/masa/maas
<fizzi> and i please past link roaksoax
<roaksoax> fizzi: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties && sudo add-apt-repository cloud-archive:tools && sudo apt-get install maas (or you can do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<fizzi> but i think to upgrade to 13.04 that as jtv say not have this problem
<roaksoax> fizzi: that will upgrade maas to its latest released version
<fizzi> now i need to go...
<roaksoax> fizzi: you would still run precise, but with latest maas version
<fizzi> yep roaksoax
<fizzi> ok i see
<fizzi> i unsterstand
<fizzi> bye at all
<fizzi> regards,
<roaksoax> bye
<jtv> bye
<AskUbuntu> Juju deploy of Charm (Mysql) in MAAS provider failing after successful bootstrap. Juju status stuck in "Pending" state | http://askubuntu.com/q/364714
#maas 2013-10-24
<Azendale> I've been using Juju with MaaS for testing purposes. I accidentally destroyed the Juju client machine I was running without having run something like "juju destroy-environment" to clean up the machines in MaaS. Is there a way to reset all the machines in maas to no being claimed?
<Azendale> I've tried going into the webui and stopping the machine and then deleting it (and then readding it) but when I try to connect a new juju client install to it, it says "ERROR environment is already bootstrapped"
<roaksoax> Azendale: run juju destroy-environment
<Azendale> Hm, tried that, it gives "ERROR gomaasapi: got error back from server: 409 CONFLICT"
<Azendale> mind you, this is not the old juju client with the old .juju folder (which I accidentally got rid of before I should have)
<Azendale> (I'm assuming that the juju client store all it's info in the .juju folder)
<roaksoax> Azendale: seems like juju doesnt have access to the api
<roaksoax> check whether you are using the correct api
<roaksoax> or rm -rf ~/.juju/environments/
<Azendale> ok, just checked, .juju/environments.yaml has the right API key. Removed the .juju/environments/ folder
<Azendale> hm, same 409 CONFLICT error
<Azendale> maybe I just rebuild the maas server (this is a testing setup after all)
<roaksoax> uhmmm
<roaksoax> i have no odea qhat might be wrong
<roaksoax> sorry :-(
<roaksoax> that ahould have fixed
<Azendale> roaksoax: That's fine. Thanks for the help anyway. I appreciate it!
<roaksoax> cause i experienced tbat this morning
<roaksoax> Azendale: what version of maas are you using?
<Azendale> roaksoax: I'm running it on 13.10
<roaksoax> uhmm
<roaksoax> im out of ideas
<bigjools> Azendale: I know
<bigjools> use maas-cli to list files and delete the provider file that juju left behind
<Azendale> bigjools: ok, I'll give it a try
<bigjools> let me know if that was the case
<Azendale> bigjools: Ok, I will
<bigjools> Azendale: what is the status of all your nodes?
<Azendale> When I started having the problem with juju saying that the environment was already bootstrapped, I had 11 ready, and one allocated (by the old juju setup). I stopped that one (since I couldn't run juju destroy to get rid of it) and still had trouble
<Azendale> so I deleted all the nodes and let them run through the discovery and then commissioning again
<Azendale> bigjools: I see a 'provider-state' and 'bootstrap-verify' when I list the files. It lists them with relative URLs. I don't see any command to delete in the Maas API, do I just need to go to the right folder and rm them?
<Azendale> bigjools: (I also see various tools files for various architectures and versions of ubunu)
<bigjools> Azendale: maas-cli <profile> files delete filename=<name> IIRC
<bigjools> tools are ok
<bigjools> delete the other two
<bigjools> Azendale: so were the nodes still commissioning when you did destroy-env?
<Azendale> bigjools: I'm not quite sure how to answer. I only did destroy-env with a new juju config, not on the old one
<bigjools> Azendale: ah - then that is definitely a known bug.  There's a fix waiting to get pushed out.
<Azendale> bigjools: I think that is part of my problem, that I didn't "clean up" on the old config first
<bigjools> you need t odelete those files
<bigjools> well your original problem was deleting a node that was allocated
<Azendale> bigjools: I tried the command syntax you suggested, but it still seems like the maas-cli command doesn't have it (gives an error, and only lists 'add', 'list', 'get-by-key', 'get')
<bigjools> Azendale: my bad, it's
<bigjools>  maas-cli <profile> file <filename> delete
<bigjools> do help on file and it should say
<Azendale> bigjools: ah, I see what I was missing. I was looking at the help for fileS
<bigjools> yeah :)
<bigjools> the cli is based around the api structure so it looks a bit odd sometimes
<Azendale> bigjools: Ok, it looks like it worked to remove the files. I'll give juju a try now. Thanks! I feel like a learned a bit about under the hood so it's less of a black box for me
<bigjools> cool
<Azendale> bigjools: It appears to have worked. The bootstrap command returned sucessfully, and a machine has been allocated. Thanks again.
<bigjools> np
<bigjools> you at least found a new bug for us :)
<Azendale> bigjools:  I've been working on this stuff for a few weeks (trying to get openstack going in a test environment), and have realized I need to learn to debug/troubleshoot instead of just starting over when I break something (which I seem to have a knack for doing)
<bigjools> some things are a little fragile unfortunately but we're working on making debugging easier
<Azendale> bigjools: I learned about juju debug hooks yesterday, and I have say that system is pretty nice combined with --retry. I had to ask to figure out that you had to run hooks/<name_of_hook> to get the hook to run in the terminal, but once I knew that that part was really nice actually
<AskUbuntu> Reset MAAS after loosing Juju configuration? | http://askubuntu.com/q/364821
#maas 2013-10-25
<AskUbuntu> Juju remove units stuck in dying state so I can start over? | http://askubuntu.com/q/365724
<AskUbuntu> JUJU and ERROR environment has no access-key or secret-key | http://askubuntu.com/q/365734
<allenap> Python development time deps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6301900/
<allenap> Package dependencies: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6301910/
<allenap> Python deps that we can remove, possibly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6302029/
#maas 2013-10-27
<AskUbuntu> How do I set up a single Hard drive as a node on my MAAS server? | http://askubuntu.com/q/366515
#maas 2014-10-20
<gmb> allenap, rvba: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/use-node.start-instead-of-start_nodes-bug-1330765/+merge/238758 needs a review when you’ve time
<bigjools> gmb: sorry I should have reviewed that today
<gmb> bigjools: no worries. Y’all might be getting spammed in a minute anyway; I just tried to create an MP that had that one as a prerequisite, and forgot to add the prerequisite branch. Twice.
<gmb> Not sure whether LP will kill the notifications for those two deleted MPs.
<bigjools> \o/
<gmb> allenap, rvba: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/use-node.start-instead-of-start_nodes-bug-1330765/+merge/238758 and https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/use-node.stop-instead-of-stop_nodes-bug-1330765/+merge/238853 are up for review when you’ve time.
<dimitern> hey guys
<dimitern> i've just filed bug 1383231
<ubot5> bug 1383231 in MAAS "Can reserve the same static IP twice and cannot release it completely" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383231
<gmb> allenap, rvba: Also https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/remove-stop_nodes-and-start_nodes-bug-1330765/+merge/238857 (these branches are in dependency order, btw)
<gmb> dimitern: Looking…
<allenap> gmb: I'll take a look in a bit.
<gmb> allenap: Ta
<gmb> allenap: Realise you’re busy as hell with the transaction stuff right now, so no rush; just putting it out there.
<dimitern> gmb, I've updated the bug a bit - it's more of a case for better error message actually
<gmb> okay
<dimitern> nothing is broken, just confusing
<allenap> dimitern: There's only one 50.100 reservation.
<allenap> dimitern: Ah, I see you've updated the bug.
<dimitern> allenap, yes, I initially though there's a duplicate, but that's not the case; just a better error message is needed
<gmb> dimitern: Confirmed and triaged.
<dimitern> cheers!
<gmb> (Also found another bug)
<allenap> dimitern: The bug description doesn't appear right still: the 50.100 address isn't in the "But the list still shows it:" list.
<dimitern> allenap, looking
<dimitern> allenap, dropped the list section, as it's no longer relevant
<allenap> rvba: https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/transactions-redux-the-revenge/+merge/238864 passed the full test suite, but I suspect it might fail in practice.
<rvba> allenap: looking
<rvba> allenap: why are you using a method to patch things instead of simply configuring Django using the settings?
<roaksoax> rvba: this is why we changed the isolation stuff right?
<roaksoax> rvba: because the settings were being used in practice
<allenap> rvba: To make sure it actually happens. A change was previously made to use SERIALIZABLE but it never made it into production because a change was missed to maas_local_settings.py. This way we can't avoid it.
<rvba> roaksoax: like allenap said, we never changed the isolation level.  We just made it explicit.
<rvba> allenap: I don't get it, why not put this in the settings the user can't modify?
<roaksoax> allenap: i do remember the change being made in maas_local_settings.py
<allenap> rvba: Because they *can* modify maas_local_settings.py.
<roaksoax> allenap: otherwise my large maas deployment would have been failing altogether
<roaksoax> rvba: so the settings.py get's completely overwritten by what's in maas_local_settings.py ?
<rvba> roaksoax: individual settings are overridden by what's in maas_local_settings.py, yes.
<roaksoax> rvba: ok, so if settings.py set the ISOLATION to SERIALIZABLE, and not setting it in maas_local_settings.py would mean that the individual setting for that was not being replaced with what we have in maas_local_settings.py
<rvba> allenap: well, okay, I see your point.  I think that's completely overkill but okay.
<roaksoax> rvba: so that means we were using serializable
<rvba> roaksoax: yes
<roaksoax> thanks, so 1. we should have never introduced any changes to maas_local_Settings.py 2. we should have not change from serializable to the other read_committed
<allenap> rvba: It also avoids generating another install-time conflict on maas_local_settings.py
<rvba> allenap: my point is that it should be in src/maas/settings.py
<roaksoax> next time, please ask for my review before making changes to config files as the above
<allenap> roaksoax: No, it was *NOT* using SERIALIZABLE isolation.
<rvba> allenap: if that's possibly considering the packaging messes with the config.
<allenap> The setting is per-database.
<roaksoax> allenap: settings.py was using serializable isolation
<allenap> maas_local_settings.py replaces the DATABASES setting.
<roaksoax> allenap: did you test that was the case?
<rvba> allenap: right, that's unfortunate but that's how it is indeed.
<allenap> OMFG, read the code!
<roaksoax> allenap: did you actually ensured that it was the case? if settings.py was using serializable and maas_local_settings.py wasn't specifying the value, did you ensure that was the case?
<roaksoax> allenap: because IIRC< jtv didn't make the config change because he tested that settings.py wasn't being fully overwritten, only what was modified in maas_local_settings.py
<rvba> roaksoax: yeah, like I said, individual settings from maas_local_settings.py override what's in settings.py
<allenap> roaksoax: No, I didn't test. However, the code is almost as simple as:
<allenap> DATABASES = {... isolation_level: SERIALIZABLE}  # in maas.settings
<allenap> DATABASES = {... isolation_level not specified}  # in maas_local_settings.py
<allenap> IOW, the DATABASES value is being completely replaced.
<roaksoax> allenap: so then, why do we have a regression where we didn't have it before?
<rvba> roaksoax: are we sure it's a regression?
<roaksoax> rvba: yup
<allenap> roaksoax: I'm fairly confident that any regression has been caused by another change. rvba, gmb: Do we ask OIL to try out SERIALIZABLE as a cowboy patch a while back?
<allenap> s/Do/Did/
<roaksoax> allenap: we did
<roaksoax> allenap: we did test it
<allenap> roaksoax: Could the regression come from losing that snippet of configuration in OIL?
<allenap> Are we sure this is a regression in *trunk*?
<roaksoax> allenap: so we have been upgrading from trunk
<roaksoax> allenap: ie. we upgraded to 1.5, then various 1.6, then early 1.7, then late 1.7
<roaksoax> allenap: the issue was seen in late 1.7 (beta4/5?(
<rvba> roaksoax: what's the latest version without that pb?
<allenap> roaksoax: At some point the person upgrading will have been asked about a conflict in maas_local_settings.py. Could it be that the cowboy patch got overwritten at that point?
<allenap> roaksoax: Sorry for my outburst earlier. I was/am stressed, tired, not very well, but nevertheless it wasn't cool.
<dimitern> any reviewers available?
<dimitern> I'd like to have this gomaasapi MP reviewed please - https://code.launchpad.net/~dimitern/gomaasapi/static-ipaddresses/+merge/238893
<gmb> dimitern: I’ll take a look presently.
<dimitern> gmb, thanks!
<gmb> dimitern: Approved. I’m not an official reviewer of gomaasapi, but it doesn’t look like LP has actually noticed that :)
<dimitern> gmb, cheers! :)
<dimitern> gmb, there's no bot for gomaasapi right? I just need to merge my branch into lp:gomaasapi?
<gmb> dimitern: I think so.
<gmb> Can’t remember there being a bot.
<dimitern> gmb, ok then
<th3rt> I've got maas setup to be my dns server for newly bootstrapped instances.  Maas is assigning DNS entries based on IP addresses instead of DNS entries based on hostnames.  Can anyone tell me what I misconfigured to cause that to happen?
<th3rt> For example,  instead of a dns entry for 7f9wx.maas,  I have one for 10-76-16.1.maas
<th3rt> where 7f9wx is the hostname of the node
<th3rt> and 10.76.16.1 is the IP
<blake_r> th3rt: what version of maas?
<th3rt> dpkg -l output... 1.5.4+bzr2294-0
<blake_r> th3rt: you have ubuntu deployed on the node?
<th3rt> I do
<blake_r> th3rt: there is no DNS entry for 7f9wx.maas?
<blake_r> th3rt: did you enable DNS management on that interface for the cluster?
<th3rt> No,  there is no dns entry for 7f9wx.maas and yes,  I did enable DNS (and DHCP) for that interface on the cluster.
<blake_r> th3rt: any error in region celery.log?
<th3rt> I have an error from more than 5 hours ago,  but nothing current.
<th3rt> [2014-10-20 06:40:01,767: ERROR/Worker-2] rndc_command: Command `rndc -c /etc/bind/maas/rndc.conf.maas reload` returned non-zero exit status 1:
<blake_r> check the bind configurations to see if that hostname is in the config
<th3rt> grep -R '7f9wx' /etc/bind/maas/ returns nothing
<blake_r> hmm
<th3rt> When I look at the zone.* files in /etc/bind/maas I have a bunch of DNS entries based on the nodes IP addresses
<th3rt> So I can dig 10-76-16-1.maas
<th3rt> but not 7f9wx.maas
<blake_r> yeah you should have a cname record that maps to that
<blake_r> check through the other maas log to see if you see any other errors
<th3rt> Well,  I don't have any cname records in my zone files
<th3rt> celery.log shows
<th3rt> [2014-10-20 12:20:42,623: INFO/MainProcess] Received task: provisioningserver.tasks.upload_dhcp_leases[83572b37-16af-42ee-b6ba-b6341eb97e24] expires:[2014-10-20 17:21:42.619675+00:00]
<th3rt> [2014-10-20 12:20:42,628: INFO/Worker-6] The DHCP leases file does not exist.  This is only a problem if this cluster controller is managing its DHCP server.  If that's the case then you need to install the 'maas-dhcp' package on this cluster controller.
<th3rt> maas-dhcp is installed and running on the host
<th3rt> ... and handing out IPs
<blake_r> th3rt: if it cannot parse the leases file then the cname mapping is not made
<blake_r> th3rt: sudo maas-dhcp-server status
<th3rt> Alright.  that explains my problem :-)
<th3rt> service maas-dhcp-server status
<th3rt> maas-dhcp-server start/running, process 28272
<th3rt> /var/lib/maas/dhcp has no leases file present
<th3rt> and looks like maybe it should
<blake_r> yeah it should
<th3rt> /var/lib/dhcp has a leases file...
<blake_r> maybe permissions issue
<blake_r> that file is not used
<th3rt> ok
<blake_r> check syslog for dhcp issues
<th3rt> Hah,  found it.  I moved /etc/dhcp and /var/lib/dhcp out of the way and MaaS created it's own leases file in /var/lib/maas/dhcp/
<blake_r> th3rt: awesome, glad its fixed
<th3rt> blake_r,  thanks for the help!
<blake_r> th3rt: np
#maas 2014-10-21
<gmb> allenap, rvba: I realise you’re hella busy today, but I’ve got three branches that need revewing. All of them are pretty simple despite their size, and they’re blocking me from landing the final fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1330765
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330765 in MAAS "If start_nodes() fails, it doesn't clean up after itself." [Critical,In progress]
<gmb> (Because I foolishly marked the final branch as depending on the others, which it doesn’t, not really).
<allenap> gmb: I shall take a look now.
<gmb> allenap: Thanks. Actually there are only two that need review:
<gmb> https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/use-node.stop-instead-of-stop_nodes-bug-1330765
<gmb> and
<gmb> https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/remove-stop_nodes-and-start_nodes-bug-1330765
<gmb> The first is a refactor and the second is a removal.
<gmb> s/refactor/refactor of sorts/
<rvba> allenap: gmb's changes seem related to what we just talked about.
<gmb> ?
<allenap> gmb: +1 to both of them.
<gmb> allenap: Molto buona! Grazie!
<gmb> allenap, rvba: A quickie to take you to lunch if you want it: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/fix-network-error-bug-1383237/+merge/239026
<allenap> gmb: +1. I will now have lunch.
<gmb> allenap: Ta.
<gmb> rvba, allenap: Another trivial one to review (I’m on a fix-irritating-bugs roll today, I think): https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/fix-dupe-ip-address-error-bug-1383231/+merge/239033
<rvba> gmb: I'll take it.
<gmb> Thx
<gmb> And another one for *after* lunch: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/fix-null-when-releasing-ip-bug-1383668/+merge/239034
<rvba> gmb: allenap: CI is back online for trunk.
<gmb> rvba: Cool, thanks.
<rvba> Let's make sure it runs next time we land a branch.
#maas 2014-10-22
<gmb> allenap: Can you take another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/fix-null-when-releasing-ip-bug-1383668/+merge/239034 when you get chance?
<allenap> gmb: Certainly can.
<mattyw> Hi Folks, question: Currently using maas 1.7 with some kvm nodes. If I add a nic recommissioning the node should be enough for maas to see the new mac address right?
<mattyw> allenap, ping?
<caribou> which PPA should I use to *safely* test 1.7beta ?
<lutostag> jacekn: juju set oil-ci-jenkins/0 public_url="https://oil-jenkins.canonical.com/" # maybe
<allenap> mattyw: Yes, should be.
<mattyw> allenap, if recommissioning doesn't find them what's should I be doing to debug?
<mattyw> allenap, (which log files should I be looking at)
#maas 2014-10-24
<thetrav> I've noticed my cluster controller emits a DHCP request every 3 minutes or so and then answers itself with a lease... Is this behaviour documented anywhere?
<thetrav> like... it sends a broadcast request asking if it can have an un-used ip address, answers itself saying " yeah you can have it" then does nothing further
<thetrav> I figured it could be some "magic find other cluster controllers" feature, or some sort of "tell me when someone else is running dhcp" feature?
<bigjools> thetrav: it's probing for other dhcp servers on the network
<thetrav> yep, thanks, I found the sentence
<thetrav> it appears that it just lists them on the html page rather than doing anything about it... which is fine I suppose
<caribou> Is there such a thing as "maas dumpdata" command ?
<caribou> I mean, is dumpdata an option of the maas command ?
#maas 2014-10-25
<nou> i am not able to import the pxe boot images and also while open the maas dashboard i cannot see the clusters and zone and networks on the page.Can anyone help
#maas 2015-10-19
<mup> Bug #1507434 opened: Commissioning multiple VM's with Virsh power type results on vm's never powered on <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507434>
<mup> Bug #1507435 opened: no more ip addresses may cause cluster crush <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507435>
<mup> Bug #1507586 opened: previous owner of node can use oauth creds to retrieve current owner's user-data <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507586>
<mup> Bug #1507630 opened: Internal server error when configuring dynamic range to have fewer than 2 addresses <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507630>
<mup> Bug #1507670 opened: Host maps are updated synchronously <tech-debt> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507670>
<mup> Bug #1507670 changed: Host maps are updated synchronously <tech-debt> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507670>
<mup> Bug #1507670 opened: Host maps are updated synchronously <tech-debt> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507670>
<mup> Bug #1507712 opened: cli: maas logout causes KeyError for other profiles <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507712>
<mup> Bug #1507724 opened: MAAS should use secure disk erase, when possible <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507724>
<pmatulis> can i configure dns/named with impunity or must maas know about those changes? specifically i want to set up a forwarder
* kiko changed the topic of #maas to: World's best bare-metal provisioning tool | Docs: http://maas.ubuntu.com/ | Mailing list: https://launchpad.net/~maas-devel
<kiko> :)
<kiko> (not just for ubuntu!)
<mup> Bug #1507745 opened: feature request:  quick disk erase <ceph> <openstack> <uosci> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507745>
<mup> Bug #1507757 opened: VMware power control fails when passwords contain special characters <landscape> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507757>
<mup> Bug #1507757 changed: VMware power control fails when passwords contain special characters <landscape> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507757>
<mup> Bug #1507757 opened: VMware power control fails when passwords contain special characters <landscape> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507757>
#maas 2015-10-20
<Guest45543> while bootstraping juju i am getting following error ERROR: Network communication failed * Hostname was NOT found in DNS cache
<Guest45543> any help ?
<kiko> good morning
<dimitern> roaksoax, mpontillo, blake_r, juju/maas meeting?
<Guest32343> while running juju bootstrap , i am getting following error
<Guest32343>  ERROR juju.cmd supercommand.go:430 cannot initiate replica set: cannot get replica set configuration: cannot get replset config: not authorized for query on local.system.replset ERROR failed to bootstrap environment: subprocess encountered error code 1
<Guest32343> any help on this
<kiko> Guest32343, can't say I have ever seen that
<pmatulis> can i configure dns/named with impunity or must maas know about those changes? specifically i want to set up a forwarder
<mup> Bug #1508056 opened: MTU should be a setting on the Fabric not on the interface <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508056>
<mup> Bug #1508059 opened: Node interface configuration should only be allowed when the node is ready <api> <networking> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508059>
<mup> Bug #1508056 changed: MTU should be a setting on the Fabric not on the interface <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508056>
<mup> Bug #1508059 changed: Node interface configuration should only be allowed when the node is ready <api> <networking> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508059>
<mup> Bug #1508056 opened: MTU should be a setting on the Fabric not on the interface <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508056>
<mup> Bug #1508059 opened: Node interface configuration should only be allowed when the node is ready <api> <networking> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508059>
<Guest68476> while running juju bootstrap i am getting following error
<Guest68476> DEBUG juju.mongo open.go:122 TLS handshake failed: x509: certificate signed by unknown authority (possibly because of "crypto/rsa: verification error" while trying to verify candidate authority certificate "juju-generated CA for environment \"maas\"")
<Guest68476> any idea ablout this ?
<mup> Bug #1508072 opened: Cannot find 'interface_set' on User object, 'staticipaddress_set__user__interface_set__node' is an invalid parameter to prefetch_related() <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508072>
<mup> Bug #1508076 opened: The commission action for 1 node failed with error: PartitionTable matching query does not exist. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508076>
<mup> Bug #1508087 opened: Unhandled UDP error during manual enlistment of xgene-2 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508087>
<Guest30931> help
<Guest30931> Need help setting up maas. I have sent a question but need to get things moving faster than waiting for a response
<pmatulis> Guest30931: may try askubuntu
<pmatulis> Guest30931: purchasing technical support from Canonical is always an option
<Guest30931> I have searched and cannot find the answer to the problems I am facing.
<Guest30931> how do I go about getting the Canonical tech support option?
<pmatulis> Guest30931: are you looking for a single machine type of support or an entire organization?
<pmatulis> Guest10359: anyway, this is a good path:
<pmatulis> http://www.ubuntu.com/management/contact-us
<marka13> Got a question if anyone is avail?
<stokachu> marka13: just ask the question
<stokachu> someone will respond
<marka13> OK Stokes - I was performing the auto-pilot installation of openstack on a maas and was able to deploy a node which was given a static IP.  When I rebooted the node I saw eth0 up= False and Route info Failed.  Maas manages DHCP and the static pool are both on 10.0.0.x/24  Why was the static not accessible the first boot and why does it fail to assign an ip if I reboot the deployed node?
#maas 2015-10-21
<binoy> hi
<binoy> how to check cluster controller is actively connected to the region controller
<mup> Bug #1508487 opened: Secondary disabled buttons illegible  <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508487>
<mup> Bug #1508499 opened: [Storage] Fix mount/format hover state <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508499>
<mup> Bug #1508501 opened: maas dns entry missing <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508501>
<mup> Bug #1504971 changed: 1.8.X - Internal Server Error when trying to configure a cluster interface on wily <MAAS:Fix Released by lamont> <Twisted:Unknown> <twisted (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1504971>
<mup> Bug #1508508 opened: [Storage] Fix styling partitioning size <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508508>
<mup> Bug #1508513 opened: [Storage] Table column alignment in used disks <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508513>
<nix0> Hey there. Anyone alive?
<nix0> For when anyone see this. I'm looking for someone with a working MaaS setup to double-check something.
<pmatulis> nix0: what's wrong?
<nix0> MaaS doesn't seem to update the DNS. Despite the services/events firing.
<nix0> I'm looking through the code and i'm curious if it works as expected for the rest.
<mup> Bug #1508565 opened: maas uses 3.13 (hwe-t) kernel which does not work on IBM power <blocks-hwcert-server> <maas-images:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508565>
<mup> Bug #1491887 changed: UnhandledException when creating host-maps if dhcpd is down <dhcp> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491887>
<mup> Bug #1491887 opened: UnhandledException when creating host-maps if dhcpd is down <dhcp> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491887>
<mup> Bug #1491887 changed: UnhandledException when creating host-maps if dhcpd is down <dhcp> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491887>
<mup> Bug #1508695 opened: ip addr parser can assert and fail for some IPv6 addresses <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508695>
<mup> Bug #1508696 opened: UI says boot image import hasn't started even though it has started <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508696>
<mup> Bug #1508695 changed: ip addr parser can assert and fail for some IPv6 addresses <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508695>
<mup> Bug #1508696 changed: UI says boot image import hasn't started even though it has started <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508696>
<mup> Bug #1508695 opened: ip addr parser can assert and fail for some IPv6 addresses <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508695>
<mup> Bug #1508696 opened: UI says boot image import hasn't started even though it has started <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508696>
<RageLtMan> When deploying openstack via maas/landscape, is there  a way to assign node roles, network configurations (like usable IP ranges) and storage allocations?
<RageLtMan> or does it just assume all nodes are identical?
#maas 2015-10-22
<lathiat> RageLtMan: i'm not overly familiar with landscape but im fairly sure it gives you choices for that based on a demo i saw.. you can certainly do it with juju.  i'd say thatd pretty much be a hard requirement in any case so likely.
<RageLtMan> lathiat: which demo are you referring to?
<lathiat> One of Mark's demos probably an openstack keynote
<lathiat> screen is a bit blurry https://youtu.be/_9vFou6Bb0s?t=827
<lathiat> yeah not totally clear from that
<mup> Bug #1508741 opened: MAAS ipmi power does not handle timeouts correclt <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508741>
<mup> Bug #1508741 changed: MAAS ipmi power does not handle timeouts correclt <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508741>
<mup> Bug #1508741 opened: MAAS ipmi power does not handle timeouts correclt <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508741>
<mup> Bug #1508741 changed: MAAS ipmi power does not handle timeouts correclt <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508741>
<mup> Bug #1508741 opened: MAAS ipmi power does not handle timeouts correclt <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508741>
<mup> Bug #1439476 opened: Editing/creating a cluster interface can cause an internal server error if cluster disconnected <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439476>
<mup> Bug #1508746 opened: [develper] Need a manual way to automatically discover virtual interfaces / bridges <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508746>
<mup> Bug #1508746 changed: [developer] Need a manual way to automatically discover virtual interfaces / bridges <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508746>
<mup> Bug #1508752 opened: Can't delete a cache set in the WebUI <MAAS:New for blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508752>
<mup> Bug #1508754 opened: creating a logical volume on a partition that is too small almost works, resulting in strange error messages <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508754>
<mup> Bug #1508754 changed: creating a logical volume on a partition that is too small almost works, resulting in strange error messages <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508754>
<mup> Bug #1508754 opened: creating a logical volume on a partition that is too small almost works, resulting in strange error messages <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508754>
<mup> Bug #1508752 changed: Can't delete a cache set in the WebUI <MAAS:Invalid by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508752>
<mup> Bug #1508752 opened: Can't delete a cache set in the WebUI <MAAS:Invalid by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508752>
<mup> Bug #1508752 changed: Can't delete a cache set in the WebUI <MAAS:Invalid by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508752>
<mup> Bug #1508975 opened: maas deletes products/images locally that do not exist remotely <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508975>
<mup> Bug #1508975 changed: maas deletes products/images locally that do not exist remotely <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508975>
<mup> Bug #1508975 opened: maas deletes products/images locally that do not exist remotely <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508975>
<mup> Bug #1481275 changed: 1.8 - User should be able to have more than one accordion panel open <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481275>
<mup> Bug #1481275 opened: 1.8 - User should be able to have more than one accordion panel open <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481275>
<mup> Bug #1481275 changed: 1.8 - User should be able to have more than one accordion panel open <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481275>
<mup> Bug #1508565 opened: maas uses 3.13 (hwe-t) kernel which does not work on IBM power <blocks-hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <maas-images:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508565>
<mup> Bug #1509018 opened: maas 1.9.0a5 failed to upgrade from 1.8.3 <MAAS:New for andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509018>
<serverascode> how do I get maas to regenerate the dhcp.conf? I changed the dns entries
<mup> Bug #1509018 changed: maas 1.9.0a5 failed to upgrade from 1.8.3 <MAAS:Invalid by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509018>
<mup> Bug #1509018 opened: maas 1.9.0a5 failed to upgrade from 1.8.3 <MAAS:Invalid by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509018>
<mup> Bug #1509018 changed: maas 1.9.0a5 failed to upgrade from 1.8.3 <MAAS:Invalid by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509018>
<mup> Bug #1509018 opened: maas 1.9.0a5 failed to upgrade from 1.8.3 <MAAS:Invalid by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509018>
<mup> Bug #1509018 changed: maas 1.9.0a5 failed to upgrade from 1.8.3 <MAAS:Invalid by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509018>
<roaksoax> serverascode: /win 7
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> sry
<mup> Bug #1509077 opened: AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_managed_cluster_interface' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509077>
<mup> Bug #1509077 changed: AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_managed_cluster_interface' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509077>
<mup> Bug #1509077 opened: AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_managed_cluster_interface' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509077>
<mup> Bug #1509077 changed: AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_managed_cluster_interface' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509077>
<mup> Bug #1509077 opened: AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_managed_cluster_interface' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509077>
<NeverHere> Hello everyone, I am trying to install MAAS on ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, I have read the MAAS troubleshooting guide to no avail. For some reason the directory /var/www/maas doesn't get created. I have tried reconfiguring maas-region-controller but also no luck
<NeverHere> Any Suggestions on this?
#maas 2015-10-23
<mup> Bug #1456329 opened: Add UEFI ARM64 support to MAAS <hs-arm64> <MAAS:Fix Committed by newell-jensen> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1456329>
<mup> Bug #1456329 changed: Add UEFI ARM64 support to MAAS <hs-arm64> <MAAS:Fix Committed by newell-jensen> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1456329>
<mup> Bug #1456329 opened: Add UEFI ARM64 support to MAAS <hs-arm64> <MAAS:Fix Committed by newell-jensen> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1456329>
<mup> Bug #1456329 changed: Add UEFI ARM64 support to MAAS <hs-arm64> <MAAS:Fix Committed by newell-jensen> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1456329>
<mup> Bug #1456329 opened: Add UEFI ARM64 support to MAAS <hs-arm64> <MAAS:Fix Committed by newell-jensen> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1456329>
<mup> Bug #1509147 opened: [SRU] MAAS 1.8.3 <maas (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):New> <maas (Ubuntu Vivid):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509147>
<mup> Bug #1509147 changed: [SRU] MAAS 1.8.3 <maas (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):New> <maas (Ubuntu Vivid):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509147>
<mup> Bug #1509147 opened: [SRU] MAAS 1.8.3 <maas (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):New> <maas (Ubuntu Vivid):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509147>
<mup> Bug #1509164 opened: Add RAID 10 to support RAID modes <api> <storage> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509164>
<mup> Bug #1509170 opened: managed network name gone after upgrade from 1.8.3 to 1.9a5 <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509170>
<mup> Bug #1509170 changed: managed network name gone after upgrade from 1.8.3 to 1.9a5 <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509170>
<mup> Bug #1509170 opened: managed network name gone after upgrade from 1.8.3 to 1.9a5 <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509170>
<mup> Bug #1509170 changed: managed network name gone after upgrade from 1.8.3 to 1.9a5 <oil> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509170>
<mup> Bug #1508746 opened: [developer] Need a manual way to automatically discover virtual interfaces / bridges <MAAS:In Progress by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508746>
<mup> Bug #1508746 changed: [developer] Need a manual way to automatically discover virtual interfaces / bridges <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508746>
<mup> Bug #1509405 opened: interface_set is missing from the node API <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509405>
<mup> Bug #1509417 opened: can't edit / add storage tags <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509417>
<mup> Bug #1509473 opened: New nodes interfaces doesn't show which interface is the PXE interface <networking> <regression> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509473>
<mup> Bug #1509473 changed: New nodes interfaces doesn't show which interface is the PXE interface <networking> <regression> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509473>
<mup> Bug #1509473 opened: New nodes interfaces doesn't show which interface is the PXE interface <networking> <regression> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509473>
<mup> Bug #1509476 opened: Angular $digest loop issue on node details page <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509476>
<mup> Bug #1509535 opened: LVM creation does not take the whole disk <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509535>
<mup> Bug #1509536 opened: I can create vg0 without having created a partition <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509536>
#maas 2016-10-24
<suchvenu> Hi
<suchvenu> While doing juju bootstrap with MAAS env , I am getting this error
<suchvenu> ERROR validating cloud spec: validating MAAS OAuth token: malformed maas-oauth (3 items separated by colons)
<suchvenu> Can anyone please help me on this ?
<suchvenu> I am using Juju 2.0 with MAAS 1.9
<blahdeblah> suchvenu: check your .local/share/juju/credentials.yaml - it should look something like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23373124/
<blahdeblah> suchvenu: If not, go to http://your.maas.server/MAAS/account/prefs/ and you'll see the credential there
<suchvenu> ok, let me have a look
<suchvenu> mine hows like this
<suchvenu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23373140/
<suchvenu> can i deleted thsi file and recreate ?
<blahdeblah> I would just edit it to add the right creds
<suchvenu> where do we create the credential?  I just have maas-cloud.yaml file with this value
<suchvenu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23373147/
<blahdeblah> You get it from your maas server: http://your.maas.server/MAAS/account/prefs/
<suchvenu> Thanks Done !
<neith> is there any means to rename network interfaces?
<neith> *mean
<brendand> neith, interfaces reflect their name on the system - that's probably essential
<neith> brendand: well I know that, but maas could modify udev rules!
<brendand> as it happens, you can change the name - at least in maas 2.0
<suchvenu> Hi
<suchvenu> Where does the logs for deploying the services using MAAS gets generated ?
<suchvenu> I am getting issues even before the machines are created
<suchvenu> I saw in /var/log/MAAS logs and see this :
<suchvenu> vm1: Status transition from DEPLOYING to FAILED_DEPLOYMENT Oct 24 12:18:06 maascontroller maas.node: [ERROR] vm1: Marking node failed: Node operation 'Deploying' timed out after 0:40:00.
<suchvenu> Any idea where I can see more logs ?
<brendand> suchvenu, there's some stuff in /var/log/maas/rsyslog
<suchvenu> ok
<suchvenu> Nothing inside that
<brendand> oh i guess you added the node manually?
<suchvenu> nodes are added thru MAAS controller
<hbogert1> Hi all. I'm using MAAS' DNS in my network. However, I have an upstream ISP for a limited set of IPs. I'd have to resolve only *.example.tld and *.example using *their*  DNS server. Is there such a conditional DNS option currently in MAAS which allows me to resolve these wildcard addresses through their DNS, and resolve other DNS as is currently the case.
<ranjit> Hello
<ranjit> are there any proper docs which i can refer for installation of MAAS2 on ubuntu16
<neith> Is there a way to use a custom network configuration?
<neith> I manually changed net conf on a node provisionned by maas
<neith> and the node throws dozen of alerts
<neith> once a node is deployed I mean
<neith> I just want to add a bridge
<pmatulis> neith, 'net conf'?
<mup> Bug #1565745 changed: Rack controller details - Remove success state <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Invalid by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565745>
<mup> Bug #1636250 opened: machines allocate API can get into a state where wrong machines are allocated <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636250>
<mup> Bug #1636251 opened: resolv.conf search path doesn't match the domain for the host <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636251>
<brandor5> hello everyone: I'm new to maas and trying to follow the steps to install openstack located at https://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud and I'm hitting the following error when trying to install maas: http://pastebin.com/JBqHnt1K
<brandor5> seems like a bad package?
<mup> Bug #1635653 changed: Maas xenial dailies no longer able to deploy <sts> <MAAS:Invalid by chiluk> <maas-images:Invalid by chiluk> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635653>
<brandor5> mup: is there a way to work around this issue in the meantime?
<mup> brandor5: I apologize, but I'm pretty strict about only responding to known commands.
<brandor5> nice :) talkin to a bot heh
<brandor5> that is the same package of maas that I have installed, however...
<brandor5> trying to install rather
<jwitko> Hey guys is it possible to change the default DNS domain in latest maas 2.0.0 ?
<mup> Bug #1533719 changed: Adding a device with a MAC address that's belongs to another node, fails without providing any feedback <error-surface> <MAAS:Invalid> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <MAAS 2.0:Triaged> <MAAS trunk:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533719>
<mup> Bug #1635735 changed: [1.9] Static/Automatic IP addresses inside the dynamic range conflict with DHCP lease uploads <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Invalid> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635735>
<mup> Bug #1536233 changed: 1.9 new disks not discovered by maas during recommissioning <oil> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536233>
<mup> Bug #1636324 opened: [2.1] Unit test fails on some configurations: provisioningserver.dhcp.tests.test_config.TestGetConfig.test__substitutes_parameters(v6)  <MAAS:Triaged by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636324>
#maas 2016-10-25
<solefald> Does anyone know of a way to test maas/curtin preseed files via a VM or something? It takes way long to wait for a bare metal system to come up and go through motions, just to bomb on a syntax error at the end
<errr> Using 2.0.0+bzr5189-0ubuntu1 is there a way to pull up the snippets history? I rebooted my maas box and when it came up the dhcpd.conf that I had been using for a month was gone and no snippets showed in the UI anymore..
<solefald> I am having hell of a time trying to figure out how to escape some things in preseed files. Would someone please send me in the right direction?
<solefald> ["curtin", "in-target", "--", "sh", "-c", "sed -i /etc/beegfs/beegfs-client.conf -e \"s/^sysMgmtdHost(.*)$/sysMgmtdHost = 10.99.11.124/\""]
<solefald> I have tried a hundred different ways to escape this and it fails every time
<solefald> Stdout: b"sed: -e expression #1, char 51: unknown option to `s'\n"
<lutostag> solefald: I would write out the expression you want in the command line... in your case ...
<lutostag> curtin in-target -- sh -c sed -i /etc/beegfs/beegfs-client.conf -e"s/^sysMgmtdHost(.*)$/sysMgmtdHost = 10.99.11.124/"
<lutostag> then use python to do it for you...
<solefald> @lutostag thank you. while we are here, what is the difference with writing things like  "curtin in-target -- sh -c sed -i "   and ["curtin", "in-target", "--", "sh", "-c", "blahblah"]?    i see the first method used when you need to echo something out
<lutostag> solefald: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23379588/
<lutostag> solefald: so each item in the list is passed as a separate argument to the command
<solefald> hm.. thank you
<lutostag> typically you only will have spaces within an item if it is quoted
<mup> Bug #1636559 opened: ssh connection drops from deployed node <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636559>
<lutostag> solefald: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/11801098/calling-app-from-subprocess-call-with-arguments is the closest explanation I found that might be helpful
<solefald> lutostag: thank you for the explanation. Trying it out now
<mup> Bug #1636559 changed: ssh connection drops from deployed node <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636559>
<mup> Bug #1636559 opened: ssh connection drops from deployed node <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636559>
<lutostag> solefald: ['curtin', 'in-target', '--', 'sh', '-c', 'sed', '-i', '/etc/beegfs/beegfs-client.conf', '-e', 's/^sysMgmtdHost(.*)$/sysMgmtdHost = 10.99.11.124/'] -- looks like I missed a space when I copied your cmd
<solefald> yep, saw that. thank you. i just tested and it bombs like that too with invalid sed syntax
<lutostag> solefald: my latest?
<solefald> yep.
<solefald> Installation failed with exception: Unexpected error while running command.
<solefald> Command: ['curtin', 'in-target', '--', 'sh', '-c', 'sed', '-i', '/etc/beegfs/beegfs-client.conf', '-e', 's/^sysMgmtdHost(.*)$/sysMgmtdHost = 10.99.11.124/']
<solefald> Exit code: 4
<solefald> Reason: -
<lutostag> solefald: hmm, looks like your sed is off a bit
<solefald> yeah is supposed to be sed -i "s/blah/blah/" /path/to/file
<lutostag> I would do the sed like $ sed -i 's/^sysMgmtdHost(.*)$/sysMgmtdHost = 10.99.11.124/' /etc/beegfs...
<lutostag> yep!
<solefald> i've been doing that for years. then i found this page yesterdays
<solefald> https://www.stackevolution.com/node/17
<solefald> puppet_02_onboot: ["curtin", "in-target", "--", "sh", "-c", "sed -i /etc/default/puppet -e 's/START=no/START=yes/'"]
<solefald> which is rather odd, but i decided to try that because everything else i've tried failed.
<lutostag> solefald: ah, and I think I got the command wrong again...
<solefald> and 's/^sysMgmtdHost(.*)$/sysMgmtdHost = 10.99.11.124/' may need double quotes because of the regex
<solefald> also i just tried on the command line and it did not work with (.*) but worked with .*  so im testing that now
<lutostag> yeah, I think after all this it should be...
<lutostag> ['curtin', 'in-target', '--', 'sh', '-c', 'sed -i "s/^sysMgmtdHost(.*)$/sysMgmtdHost = 10.99.11.124/" /etc/beegfs/beegfs-client.conf']
<lutostag> ['curtin', 'in-target', '--', 'sh', '-c', 'sed -i "s/^sysMgmtdHost.*$/sysMgmtdHost = 10.99.11.124/" /etc/beegfs/beegfs-client.conf']
<solefald> thank you. this is going to be my next try
<solefald> i wish there was a way to validate all of this without having to deploy the box every 5 minutes
<lutostag> solefald: without the curtin prefix bit it seems to work...http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23379738/
<lutostag> so should be close
<solefald> yep! seems like it worked! let me fix the others. i have like 15 similar lines in there
<vmorris> i would like to know how to modify the dns records for the maas region controller itself -- the first interface that it has got picked up and set as the IP in DNS - I would rather it be the address on one of the other interfaces
<solefald> lutostag: that worked! now i am trying to figure out what to do with ["curtin", "in-target", "--", "sh", "-c", 'sed -i "s/^connInterfacesFile.*$/connInterfacesFile = /etc/beegfs/interfaces/" /etc/beegfs/beegfs-client.conf']
<solefald> because it does not like when i scape / with \   or change / delimiters to @
<lutostag> solefald: sed uses whatever directly follows 's' as the delemiter...
<lutostag> so I would...
<lutostag> ["curtin", "in-target", "--", "sh", "-c", 'sed -i "s_^connInterfacesFile.*$_connInterfacesFile = /etc/beegfs/interfaces_" /etc/beegfs/beegfs-client.conf']
<solefald> ill try underscores. @'s did not work
<solefald> Command: ['curtin', 'in-target', '--', 'sh', '-c', 'sed -i "s@^connInterfacesFile.*$@connInterfacesFile = /etc/beegfs/interfaces@" /etc/beegfs/beegfs-client.conf']
<lutostag> solefald: did the @ work on the command line directly?
<solefald> yep
<lutostag> hmm, $@ is a thing in bash-land, maybe that made it sad
<lutostag> but then again so is $_ ...
<vmorris> okay, dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller let me change the ip address that maas has configured, but it's still showing up as the old address in the DNS table
<lutostag> vmorris: the DNS table where? has the TTL expired?
<vmorris> lutostag: the DNS table in the MAAS gui still contains the old IP address for the maas-region server, i've restarted following the dpkg-reconfigure
<lutostag> roaksoax: ^^
<vmorris> lutostag roaksoax: this is maas 2.0.0+bzr5189-0ubuntu1~16.04.1
<vmorris> soooo, i'm just going to edit /etc/bind/maas/zone.maas and reverse since I can't seem to find any appropriate place to edit the thing otherwise
<vmorris> just fyi, that didn't help
<roaksoax> lamont: ^^
<roaksoax> vmorris: i think you'd just need to change settings via API
<roaksoax> but lamont may be able to answer that better
<lamont> vmorris: it likely requires a restart of the region before DNS updates will have the new address
<lamont> which you've done.  hrm
<vmorris> lamont: thanks but I tried this
<vmorris> lamot: manually altering the records was only temporary, they were restored following the restart as wel
<lamont> is there a bug filed?
<vmorris> well* soo.. i'm reinstalling the controller without that interface enabled
<vmorris> none that i'm aware of
<vmorris> it's likely just a symptom of my configuration here
<bladernr`> roaksoax, is there a way in MAAS to limit what nodes a user can control?
<mup> Bug #1636601 opened: Can 'break' a 'New' node but cannot 'fix' it <docteam> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636601>
<mup> Bug #1636602 opened: Tool to restart all MAAS processes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636602>
<jhegge> yeah
<brandor5> Hello everyone: I've got a new instance of maas 2 up and trying to configure nodes... however the ephemeral image loads and just sits there... I see cloud-init trying to talk to meta-data but failing... is that expected?
<brandor5> anyone?
<brandor5> just poking around it looks like it's getting the wrong cloud-config-url from MAAS... it's using localhost instead of a hostname or ip
<roaksoax> bladernr`: nope
<roaksoax> brandor5: check /etc/maas/rackd.conf what does it say there ?
<brandor5> roaksoax: it is using localhost there... should that be fixed by install?
<brandor5> and is there a proper way to fix it other than vi
<roaksoax> brandor5: no, if localhost is there, it will chose the value in /etc/maas/regiond.conf under maas_url
<roaksoax> brandor5: so you have two options
<roaksoax> 1. fix /etc/maas/rackd.conf to point to the proper IP
<roaksoax> or
<roaksoax> 2. fix /etc/maas/regiond.conf and leave rackd.conf as localhost
<roaksoax> brandor5: we reocmmend you do 1
<brandor5> roaksoax: awesome, thanks!
<brandor5> roaksoax: is there a service that needs to be restarted to take that change in?
<roaksoax> brandor5: yes
<brandor5> roaksoax: which service :D
<brendand> brandor5, probably maas-rackd
<brendand> systemctl restart maas-rackds
<brendand> (no s at the end)
<brandor5> brendand: ah that's it, I'm not used to systemd on ubuntu yet.... was looking for services in /etc/init.d
<roaksoax> brandor5: maas-rackd yes
<brandor5> thank you
<bladernr`> roaksoax, thanks!
<solefald> does curtin run late commands in alphabetical order?
<solefald> my commands are named like this -  packages_0X_blah: , beegfs_0X_blah:, test_0X_blah:
<mup> Bug #1573690 changed: In the domain details pages, sometimes names have links to nodes when they should not <MAAS:Fix Released by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573690>
<mup> Bug #1573690 opened: In the domain details pages, sometimes names have links to nodes when they should not <MAAS:Fix Released by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573690>
<mup> Bug #1573690 changed: In the domain details pages, sometimes names have links to nodes when they should not <MAAS:Fix Released by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573690>
#maas 2016-10-26
<mup> Bug #1633468 opened: [Subnets page, DD] Add a warning message when Device discovery is disabled <ui> <MAAS:In Progress by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633468>
<mup> Bug #1633468 changed: [Subnets page, DD] Add a warning message when Device discovery is disabled <ui> <MAAS:In Progress by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633468>
<mup> Bug #1633468 opened: [Subnets page, DD] Add a warning message when Device discovery is disabled <ui> <MAAS:In Progress by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633468>
<mup> Bug #1632395 opened: [2.1, Yakkety, UI]  UI error when adding a chassis <verification-done> <MAAS:New for blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632395>
<mup> Bug #1632395 changed: [2.1, Yakkety, UI]  UI error when adding a chassis <verification-done> <MAAS:New for blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1632395>
<mup> Bug #1636858 opened: [2.1.1, trunk, bzr5510] Can't enlist machines <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636858>
<mup> Bug #1636860 opened: [2.1.1, trunk, bzr5510]  Unknown metadata attribute: vendor-data <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636860>
<mup> Bug #1636861 opened: [2.1.1, trunk, bzr5510]  UI error when adding a chassis <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636861>
<mup> Bug #1636873 opened: [2.1.0] Creating a bond doesn't work and no feedback is provided if fabric in interfaces is 'disconnected' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636873>
<mup> Bug #1636874 opened: [2.1, Yakkety] Plus '+' button is not visible when you hover over an interface in machine details <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636874>
<GA> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to run the commissioning scripts. I see them as uploaded, am able to "read" them in the API cmd, however - I don't see any of the actions in them implemented on the nodes.
<solefald> GA: depending on what you are trying to accomplish, you may actually need to edit preseed scripts, not commissioning scripts.
<GA> solefald: I see. I'm trying to set items such as mount points, site specific config, etc. (maybe user creation ?, too).
<solefald> yeah. this needs to go into the preseed file
<solefald> check your /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_userdata
<solefald> you will want to add your commands under `late_commands:`
<solefald> https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/development/preseeds.html
<GA> solefald: I'll go ahead and reat that, thank you. BTW, what are commission scripts for then ? (I've read about them, and I was sure they were there to accmplish what "pressesd" are for.
<jim__> anyone had luck using juju 2.0 with maas 2.0 ?
<solefald> i am just trying to figure my way around this, so i will let someone correct me if im wrong, but as far as i understand the commissioning are in charge of actually booting the system and installing the image. after that the preseed scripts are ran
<jim__> when I try to setup a controller MAAS give a response of  410 GONE
<jim__> maas has deprecated v1 of the api
<jim__> but how do you get juju 2.0 to use api v2 and not v1?
<GA> solefald: Thank you.
<mup> Bug #1636919 opened: MAAS machine selected with space in violation of constraint <ci> <jujuqa> <maas-provider> <networking> <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636919>
<mup> Bug #1636933 opened: Can change storage of an allocated node <docteam> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636933>
<mup> Bug #1636969 opened: Multiple negative spaces constraints given and rejected by MAAS 1.9 <ci> <jujuqa> <maas-provider> <networking> <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636969>
<mup> Bug #1636969 changed: Multiple negative spaces constraints given and rejected by MAAS 1.9 <ci> <jujuqa> <maas-provider> <networking> <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636969>
<mup> Bug #1636969 opened: [1.9] Multiple negative spaces constraints given and rejected by MAAS 1.9 <ci> <jujuqa> <maas-provider> <networking> <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636969>
<mup> Bug #1636992 opened: [2.1] Deleting all boot sources and creating a new boot source, does not update the cache <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636992>
<mup> Bug #1636992 changed: [2.1] Deleting all boot sources and creating a new boot source, does not update the cache <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636992>
<mup> Bug #1636992 opened: [2.1] Deleting all boot sources and creating a new boot source, does not update the cache <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636992>
<mup> Bug #1636919 changed: MAAS machine selected with space in violation of constraint <ci> <jujuqa> <maas-provider> <networking> <juju:New> <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636919>
<mup> Bug #1636969 changed: [1.9] Multiple negative spaces constraints given and rejected by MAAS <ci> <jujuqa> <maas-provider> <networking> <juju:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <MAAS 1.9:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636969>
<mup> Bug #1637009 opened: [2.0,2.1] Node acquisition constraints API documentation needs to be updated to match reality <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637009>
#maas 2016-10-27
<spaok_> does anyone know why a bunch of machines would go allocated but not start deploying? We had 5 servers from 25 deploy, but the rest are stuck in allocated
<spaok_> we seems to be having an issue with MAAS not releasing Ip's it has observed, does anyone have an ideas on how to flush observed ip's from a subnet's ip use?
<spaok_> we hacked the DB to make it work
<mah> Hi all, I is it possible to increase a VM RAMS after the maas deployment ?
<brendand> mah, probably, but may require recommissioning for maas to detect it
<brendand> maybe not
<mah> when I tried to edit it from the maas UI
<mah> I found it blocked can not be edited
<mah> So is there another way to configure it
<mah> or I have to deploy MAAS again from begining ?
<brendand> mah, oh well maas does not control the RAM, you would have to do that with the VM management sw
<brendand> maas is not creating the machines
<mah> hmmm
<brendand> mah, which virtualization sw are you using?
<mah> and after that I have to do commissioning ?
<brendand> mah, maybe - maas may just detect the change, but i doubt that it will unless the machines changes state, e.g. by recommissioning or deploying
<mah> in that case I need to do recommissionig the changed machine only not all the nodes
<mah> right ?
<brendand> mah, oh for sure
<mah> ok fine
<brendand> mah, it will only be needed for that node
<mah> Thanks a lot
<mah> I have node 0 and it has 3 VMs
<mah> but I will do these changes on one VM only
<mah> so just recommissiong that VM not all the 3
<mah> I am using Virtual Machine Manager
<brendand> mah, right, so kvm - you can either modify the ram through the ui or use the virsh command line tool
<mah> Ok
<mah> thanks
<brendand> mah, bonus - here's how to change the memory on a running machine:
<brendand> virsh destroy vm-name
<brendand> virsh setmaxmem vm-name 4GB
<mah> it is not running  :)
<brendand> virsh start vm-name
<mah> but thanks for that bonus too
<brendand> virsh setmem vm-name 4GB
<brendand> setmem only works when it's running
<mah> hmmm
<brendand> and setmaxmem doesn't
<mah> so setmaxmem works when it is not running ?
<brendand> mah, yes - you can't setmaxmem on a running vm
<mup> Bug #1637182 opened: Help and documentation 'list of unicodes' inconsistent <MAAS:New> <MAAS 1.9:New> <MAAS 2.0:New> <MAAS 2.1:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637182>
<mup> Bug #1637183 opened: New subnets and not_subnets allocate params missing from help and docs <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.0:New> <MAAS 2.1:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637183>
<mup> Bug #1637192 opened: Allocate using subnets or not_subnets with space fails <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.0:New> <MAAS 2.1:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637192>
<mup> Bug #1637183 changed: New subnets and not_subnets allocate params missing from help and docs <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.0:New> <MAAS 2.1:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637183>
<mup> Bug #1637198 opened: Unrecognised params silently ignored over api <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637198>
<mup> Bug #1637203 opened: Allocate using subnets params gives unhelpful errors <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637203>
<solefald> so, a slightly philosophical question here... should i have MAAS do as much setup as possible or should i have Ansible or Puppet do things after the server boots up?
<solefald> I've always been a proponent of having a server boot up in a ready state, ready to go, but i am having issues achieving some things with MAAS.
<solefald> for example, I need to install Mellanox 40 gigabit interface drivers but ,unfortunately, it bombs in MAAS because Mellanox installer needs to compile a bunch of stuff
<roaksoax> solefald: i'd suggest get maas to do as much setup as possible
<solefald> and without having 40 gig network, I cant configure and install a few things, which holds me back from installing some other things.
<roaksoax> solefald: that would match what MAAS knows about vs what the machine actually reflects
<mup> Bug #1637198 changed: Unrecognised params silently ignored over api <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637198>
<mup> Bug #1637246 opened: MaaS should use configured names for VLAN interfaces <MAAS:Confirmed> <MAAS 2.0:Confirmed> <MAAS 2.1:Confirmed> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637246>
<mup> Bug #1637246 opened: MaaS should use configured names for VLAN interfaces <MAAS:Confirmed> <MAAS 2.0:Confirmed> <MAAS 2.1:Confirmed> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637246>
<mup> Bug #1637256 opened: MaaS might disrupt network connectivity by probing DHCP services <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637256>
<mup> Bug #1637198 opened: Unrecognised params silently ignored over api <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637198>
<mup> Bug #1637198 changed: Unrecognised params silently ignored over api <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637198>
<mup> Bug #1637198 opened: Unrecognised params silently ignored over api <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637198>
<mup> Bug #1637198 changed: Unrecognised params silently ignored over api <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637198>
<shubjero> solefald: im finding it easier to have maas just do a minimal install and ansible do everything else
<solefald> shubjero: yeah, im leaning this way. i can get way fancier with Ansible and keep everything in one place.
<shubjero> same
<shubjero> some of the stuff maas uses like curtin is poorly documented, i cant make heads or tails of things
<solefald> shubjero: i think you meant "not documented at all" :)
<shubjero> or the way maas does certain things like nic bonding, jumbo frames.. doesnt work properly
<shubjero> so we deploy it with maas but then use ansible to overwrite /etc/network/interfaces with a config that seems to work better
<solefald> thats exactly where im stuck now. converting it all to Ansible at the moment
<shubjero> lots of little things
<solefald> installing mellanox 40 gig drives  and bonding into 80 gig interface, and changing MTU's everywhere, etc.  MAAS just bombs.
<solefald> plus i hate the fact that there is no easy way to test the preseed file. have to release/deploy my test box literally 100 times a day
<solefald> 1 typo and 20 minutes are gone
<shubjero> haha yeah, espescially painful with bare metal
<shubjero> you can only test so many things with a vm
<shubjero> at some point you need to move to the real thing where you have like you say, unique 40g interfaces & etc
<shubjero> btw, im curious what you are doing with servers equipped with 80Gbps
<shubjero> I work in cancer research and admin a large openstack cluster, our servers are 10Gbps and 40(4x10) connected
<shubjero> 40Gbps for ceph nodes
<shubjero> 10Gbps for compute nodes
<solefald> deep learning cluster. rendering and compute nodes
<GA> Hi, I'm trying to pass a "mount" command using /etc/maas/presseed/curtin_userdata, but - it fails the deployment. I've tried multiple syntax'es, no success though.
<GA> e.g   mount_data: ["curtin", "in-target", "--", "sh", "-c", "mount", "192.168.1.1:", "/data", "/data"]
<GA> I was able to install nfs-common via presseed, so the nfs client is there (the provisioned system).
<shubjero> oh, curtin
<solefald> GA: try specifying filesystem
<mup> Bug #1621507 opened: initramfs-tools configure_networking() fails to dhcp ipv6 addresses <maas-ipv6> <verification-failed> <MAAS:In Progress by lamont> <initramfs-tools (Ubuntu):In Progress by cyphermox> <isc-dhcp (Ubuntu):Fix Released by cyphermox> <klibc (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <open-iscsi
<mup> (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Xenial):Triaged> <isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Xenial):Fix Released> <klibc (Ubuntu Xenial):Won't Fix> <open-iscsi (Ubuntu Xenial):Fix Released> <initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Yakkety):In Progress by cyphermox> <isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Yakkety):Fix Released by cyphermox>
<mup> <klibc (Ubuntu Yakkety):Won't Fix> <open-iscsi (Ubuntu Yakkety):Fix Released> <klibc (Debian):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621507>
<mup> Bug #1621507 changed: initramfs-tools configure_networking() fails to dhcp ipv6 addresses <maas-ipv6> <verification-failed> <MAAS:In Progress by lamont> <initramfs-tools (Ubuntu):In Progress by cyphermox> <isc-dhcp (Ubuntu):Fix Released by cyphermox> <klibc (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <open-iscsi
<mup> (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Xenial):Triaged> <isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Xenial):Fix Released> <klibc (Ubuntu Xenial):Won't Fix> <open-iscsi (Ubuntu Xenial):Fix Released> <initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Yakkety):In Progress by cyphermox> <isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Yakkety):Fix Released by cyphermox>
<mup> <klibc (Ubuntu Yakkety):Won't Fix> <open-iscsi (Ubuntu Yakkety):Fix Released> <klibc (Debian):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621507>
<mup> Bug #1621507 opened: initramfs-tools configure_networking() fails to dhcp ipv6 addresses <maas-ipv6> <verification-failed> <MAAS:In Progress by lamont> <initramfs-tools (Ubuntu):In Progress by cyphermox> <isc-dhcp (Ubuntu):Fix Released by cyphermox> <klibc (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <open-iscsi
<mup> (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Xenial):Triaged> <isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Xenial):Fix Released> <klibc (Ubuntu Xenial):Won't Fix> <open-iscsi (Ubuntu Xenial):Fix Released> <initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Yakkety):In Progress by cyphermox> <isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Yakkety):Fix Released by cyphermox>
<mup> <klibc (Ubuntu Yakkety):Won't Fix> <open-iscsi (Ubuntu Yakkety):Fix Released> <klibc (Debian):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621507>
<mup> Bug #1636969 opened: [1.9] Multiple negative spaces constraints given and rejected by MAAS <ci> <jujuqa> <maas-provider> <networking> <juju:Triaged> <MAAS:Fix Committed> <MAAS 1.9:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636969>
<mup> Bug #1636969 changed: [1.9] Multiple negative spaces constraints given and rejected by MAAS <ci> <jujuqa> <maas-provider> <networking> <juju:Triaged> <MAAS:Fix Committed> <MAAS 1.9:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636969>
<mup> Bug #1636969 opened: [1.9] Multiple negative spaces constraints given and rejected by MAAS <ci> <jujuqa> <maas-provider> <networking> <juju:Triaged> <MAAS:Fix Committed> <MAAS 1.9:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636969>
#maas 2016-10-28
<mup> Bug #1636969 changed: [1.9] Multiple negative spaces constraints given and rejected by MAAS <ci> <jujuqa> <maas-provider> <networking> <juju:Triaged> <MAAS:Invalid> <MAAS 1.9:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636969>
<mup> Bug #1637401 opened: Re-adding virsh chassis to discover new nodes powers down existing nodes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637401>
<mup> Bug #1637412 opened: machine deploy operation fails if the machine is not allocated <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637412>
<gaurangt> we're facing an issue with MAAS while deploying a charm. The storage disk attached to the VM (sdb) is not getting picked up by the charm. The juju storage list always shows the disk status as pending. Any clues on what could be going wrong here?
<gaurangt> the MAAS version we're using is 1.9 and that of juju is 2.0.
<brendand> gaurangt, i'm not even sure that is a supported config
<brendand> juju 2.0 is supposed to work with maas 2.0 afaik
<brendand> gaurangt, juju team confirms that it is *supposed* to work, but that storage detection may be broken (particularly with vms)
<gaurangt> brendand: oh ok
<gaurangt> brendand: We create a storage pool with a tag and then add that tag in MAAS as well. MAAS correctly identifies the VM and starts it.
<brendand> more to the point - neither they nor we test that
<gaurangt> But the additional disk which gets attached (sda is used for OS install and sdb is supposed to be detected by charm), but the juju storage status always comes as pending
<gaurangt> brendand: should we give a try with maas 2.0? will it work ?
<brendand> gaurangt, not sure
<gaurangt> brendand: sorry, I was disconnected.  Any idea if the juju storage feature would work on MAAS with KVM?
<brendand> gaurangt, with 2.0?
<brendand> gaurangt, not positive
<gaurangt> brendand: yes
<brendand> gaurangt, but it might
<gaurangt> brendand: oh ok, let me give a try
<gaurangt> brendand: also, one other issue is, MAAS deployment times out for xenial image. cloud-init takes a lot of time upgrading the kernel and it times out after 40 mins.
<gaurangt> anything I'm missing?
<GA> Hi, I posted this question last evening, and had to disconnet (sorry). It's about mounting an NFS share vie the preseed file:
<GA> I'm trying to pass this:  mount_data: ["curtin", "in-target", "--", "sh", "-c", "mount", "192.168.1.1:", "/data", "/data"] , however, depends on what is the exact syntax, the deployment either fails, or finished - but the share is not mounted.
<GA> any input is most welcome :)
<roaksoax> GA: what you doing there is try to mount an nfs share on the "chroot"
<roaksoax> GA: so if, say, that succeeds, when the machine reboots the nfs share would not be mounted
<roaksoax> GA: is that what you trying to achieve?
<GA> roaksoax: the goal is to have a share from a "head node" (this is going to be a test HPC cluster) onto the "compute nodes", it does not have have to be in chroot.
<roaksoax> GA: right, but what I mean is that during the installation process of MAAS, we copy the installation image onto the disk and then chroot into it to do installation stuff
<GA> and I'd like to have this share mounted w/o manual intervation, i.e have the image installed and upon boot have the /data share mounted on all "compute nodes"
<roaksoax> GA: yeah, so what you are doing there is basically just mounting from NFS in a chroot during the installation process
<GA> roaksoax: correct
<roaksoax> GA: when the installation finishes, and the machine reboots into the installed OS disk, your mount share wont be there
<roaksoax> GA: because you mounted it ephemerally
<GA> roaksoax: I see.
<GA> roaksoax: to test - I placed a simple script with "echo test > /tmp/test.file" and well.. it was not there when rebooted, so - I assume it's for the same reason.
<roaksoax> GA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23392952/
<roaksoax> GA: you could do something like the above
<roaksoax> GA: so that after the mahcine finishes install and rebots
<roaksoax> reboots*
<roaksoax> GA: the NFS share should/will be mounted
<roaksoax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23392954/
<GA> roaksoax: it's certainly amuzing, your solution was offered here by a co-worker.. oh well, I won't go there. :)
<roaksoax> :)
<GA> roaksoax: I will give it a try, thank you.
<roaksoax> np!
<mup> Bug #1637570 opened: [2.1] Cavium ThunderX system with 128GigB of memory is reported as having 125.9GigB of memory in MAAS after commissioning <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637570>
#maas 2016-10-29
<junaidali> #lxcontainers
#maas 2017-10-23
<mup> Bug #1726202 opened: maas rackd tftp bootstrap.py: 'Nonetype' object has no attribute 'stopListening' <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726202>
<sentinel__> so i am new to maas and am trying to setup a home labe for testing it would someone be able to help me get this working
<sentinel__> ...anyone
<mup> Bug #1708918 changed: maas node failed commisioning , failed to connect node via ssh <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708918>
<angelinux> hello do you know how to setup wake-on-lan power type on maas 2.2 ?
<angelinux> https://stgraber.org/2017/04/02/using-wake-on-lan-with-maas-2-x/ this is not working anymore
<mup> Bug #1726474 opened: psycopg2.IntegrityError: update or delete on table "maasserver_node" violates foreign key constraint "maasserver_event_node_id_xxx_fk_maasserver_node_id" on table "maasserver_event" DETAIL:  Key (id)=(xx) is still referenced from table "maasserver_event". <cdo-qa>
<mup> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726474>
<mup> Bug #1726534 opened: [2.3, HWTv2] Fio does not always gather metrics <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726534>
<bdx> ryebot: juju reload-spaces
<lamont> roaksoax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25803994/ <-- how long should 2.3.0~beta2 take to enlist a new vm?  it would seem that it's hating my setup again
 * lamont will turn on more debugging later, but it may be quite later
<roaksoax> lamont: should be no different than 2.2 or older... check that /etc/maas/rackd.conf is pointing to an IP and not localhost, which could be messing communication with the metadata server
<roaksoax> lamont: or actuall, also check /etc/maas/regiond.conf has the correct maas_url too
<edmz> I am trying MAAS with virtualbox. My MAAS server has 2 ip address  (one for internet, one for dhcp). The node is booting fine with DHCP/PXE but then cloud-init seems to be trying to get an image/file using the other ip (the public one, which it has no access to).
<edmz> Is there a way to specify which ip the booting node must use for accessing MAAS?
<lamont> maas_url: http://localhost:5240/MAAS
 * lamont updates
<roaksoax> edmz: same as for lamont, make sure /etc/maas/rackd.conf doesn't point to localhost and points to an IP the machines can access to
<edmz> roaksoax : thank you
<lamont> roaksoax: when the maas_url in regiond.conf was a hostname, everything hated life.
<lamont> roaksoax: which was left over from having ipv4 and 6 active on different vlans on the same rack
<lamont> I'll poke at it some more at some point
<edmz> roaksoax: it worked.
<roaksoax> lamont: probably dns resolution ?
<lamont> I really should purge/reinstall maas on this cluster, since it's the left over from whatever the last hacking I was doing was.  with the IP there, the commissioning worked.
<roaksoax> lamont: but yes there's still some leftovers there
<lamont> roaksoax: yeah, possibly that
<roaksoax> edmz: cool!
<edmz> is there a place where I can read about the support/limits of using servers that dont have IPMI/BMC?
<roaksoax> edmz: supported power types are listed here: https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/devel/en/nodes-power-types
<edmz> roaksoax : currently I am testing with virtualbox. My real servers do have BMC
<roaksoax> edmz: you can use "manual" power type
<edmz> That is what I currently have. After the boot process the booting node just closes suddenly. I am wondering if it's because of lacking bmc/ipmi.
<edmz> and I get a "failed comissioning" status.
<roaksoax> edmz: uhmm are they pxe booting and then something happens, and then it changes to failed commissioning ?
<edmz> I only see 1 node in the nodes page. It always has "failed commisioning" status.
<edmz> If I boot that node, while the boot process is going on nothing changes on the nodes page.
<edmz> The boot processs continues past the part where it is downloading packages from ubuntu servers
<edmz> then the virtualbox window suddenly closes.
<edmz> I managed to save a video of the output with Virtualbox.
<edmz> I see, it is actually running shutdown.
<edmz> the only odd thing I see is "ci-info: no authorized ssh keys fingerprints found for user ubuntu"
<roaksoax> edmz: right so the commissioning process actually starts doing something
<roaksoax> did you see if any of the commissioning scripts failed
<roaksoax> edmz: go to the machine details page and look at 2 things:
<roaksoax> 1. 'Commissioning' tab and 'Event's tab
<roaksoax> that should give you more details on what may be wrong
<edmz> i just deleted the machine. Originally i had to add it via the nodes page "Add Hardware" option. Then specifying the MAC address.
<edmz> I was abou to do that again.
<edmz> Maybe I am missing a step.
<roaksoax> edmz: so auto enlistment may have been failing due to the localhost thing
<roaksoax> if that's what you mean
<edmz> yeah
<edmz> so should I try to boot it without adding it? so it tries to auto enlist it?
<roaksoax> edmz: yeah,
<roaksoax> but i'm pretty sure that's the issue
<edmz> yeah, that did it
<edmz> Status new.
<edmz> roaksoax : I really appreciate your help. It worked.
<roaksoax> edmz: cool! glad it does
#maas 2017-10-24
<mup> Bug #1726652 opened: [2.3b2] Failure to create DHCP snippet:  crochet._eventloop.TimeoutError:  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726652>
<shannara> Hi, i try to test MaaS on KVM (nested enable ;)), i compose one machine, but always "Commissioning" o_O => various error on "Interfaces", "Storage". I follow https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/create-kvm-pods-with-maas
<mup> Bug #1726865 opened: [snap,2.3beta3] maas init uses the default gateway in the default region URL <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726865>
<Miouge> Is it possible to copy an interfaces or storage layout from one node to another?
<roaksoax> Miouge: nope/win 3
<Miouge> roaksoax: as an alternative I should be able to use libmaas to script it no?
<roaksoax> Miouge: indeed
<mup> Bug #1727073 opened: [2.3]  rackd — 12% connected to region controllers. <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727073>
<mup> Bug #1727073 changed: [2.3]  rackd — 12% connected to region controllers. <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727073>
<mup> Bug #1727073 opened: [2.3]  rackd — 12% connected to region controllers. <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727073>
<mup> Bug #1727090 opened: maas should let you configure a nodes interface different then how maas' interfaces are configured <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727090>
#maas 2017-10-25
<mark-dickie> Hello, does anyone know if the maas-image-builder is still available?
<mark-dickie> bzr branch lp:maas-image-builder
<mark-dickie> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/maas-image-builder": no supported schemes
<roaksoax> mark-dickie: it is not
<mup> Bug #1727360 opened: Make partition size field optional in the API (CLI) <cpe-onsite> <internal> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727360>
<mup> Bug # opened: 1727377, 1727383, 1727385, 1727387, 1727388, 1727391, 1727392
<mup> Bug # opened: 1727394, 1727397, 1727399, 1727400, 1727403
<mup> Bug # opened: 1727411, 1727412, 1727416, 1727417, 1727419, 1727420, 1727426
<mup> Bug #1727429 opened: [2.3b3, UI] Subnet details: DNS field error in wrong position  <2.3qa> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New for gbancroft-canonical> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727429>
<[Kid]> how would i add multiple user's SSH keys to all deployed nodes?
<roaksoax> [Kid]: just add / import the ssh keys of those users into your profile
<[Kid]> ahh good idea
<mup> Bug #1727547 opened: [2.3, HWTv2] Aborting testing goes back into the incorrect state <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727547>
<mup> Bug #1727548 opened: [2.3, HWTv2] Aborting a test leaves a machine with incorrect 'pending' test state <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727548>
#maas 2017-10-26
<mup> Bug #1727551 opened: [2.3] Commissioning shows incorrect results <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727551>
<mup> Bug #1727551 changed: [2.3] Commissioning shows results from script that no longer exists <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727551>
<mup> Bug #1727551 opened: [2.3] Commissioning shows incorrect results <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727551>
<mup> Bug #1727561 opened: [2.3, HA] Machines fails commissioning and testing and MAAS shows no errors <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727561>
<mup> Bug #1727568 opened: [2.3, HWTv2, regression] Hardware Tests tab does not show what tests are running <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727568>
<mup> Bug #1727568 changed: [2.3, HWTv2, regression] Hardware Tests tab does not show what tests are running <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727568>
<mup> Bug #1727568 opened: [2.3, HWTv2, regression] Hardware Tests tab does not show what tests are running <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727568>
<mup> Bug #1727575 opened: [2.3, HWTv2, regression] Hardware Test tab doesn't show latest results of newer runs and only show an older aborted run <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727575>
<mup> Bug #1727576 opened: [2.3, HWTv2] When test timesout there's no log <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727576>
<mup> Bug #1727577 opened: [2.3, HWTv2] Hardware Test tab updates UI when tests selected but not running <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727577>
<mup> Bug #1727721 opened: Show errors when adding a chassis <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727721>
<mup> Bug #1727754 opened: [2.3, API] Creating a bridge doesn't use the parent's mac address by default <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727754>
<ybaumy> roaksoax: thanks for bumping this. its like forever now
<roaksoax> ybaumy: which one?
<ybaumy> roaksoax: the resolv.conf
<ybaumy> roaksoax: that was you bumping right?
<roaksoax> ybaumy: yup, i've been waiting forever to get that one through
<ybaumy> roaksoax: its ridiculous how long we have to wait. do they even know that name resolution is not a small thing when using cloud init and stuff ;) i mean common
<roaksoax> well to be fair this only affeects 2.3 :)
<ybaumy> roaksoax: thats what im using.. currently
<ybaumy> though
<roaksoax> ybaumy: we put a work around in it
<ybaumy> roaksoax: really i missed and havent even tried in weeks
<roaksoax> ybaumy: but you need to uyse internal proxy
<ybaumy> roaksoax: well i have a squid running i can try that
<ybaumy> roaksoax: how to do? just set the proxy in settings page?
<roaksoax> ybaumy: maas, by defualt runs internal proxy
<roaksoax> ybaumy: so if it is using that no changes needed
<roaksoax> then upgrade to the latest 2.3
<ybaumy> roaksoax: will try tonight when im home thanks
<shadoxx> Has anyone in here ever experienced an issue where the interface you use for pxe provisioning, which has a static ip, occasionally loses its ip and needs to be manually reset after a bit
<shadoxx> From what I can tell, it's trying to renew a dhcp lease, when it doesn't have one
<shadoxx> a quick `ifdown eno1; ifup eno1` fixes the problem until the next time it happens
<shadoxx> But I hate having to loging to the ilo every 2 or 3 hours
<roaksoax> shadoxx: hold on, you have a machine that has a static ip in /e/n/i, but then it loses its ip ?
<shadoxx> roaksoax: correct
<shadoxx> There's no other DHCP server on the network. In fact, that interface is hosting the DHCP server
<shadoxx> And I can't get this freaking node to commission in the first place and I'm about to tear my hair out
<shadoxx> roaksoax: it only has the address and netmask defined in /e/n/i. there's no gateway since it's all just on the same switch port group/vlan
<roaksoax> shadoxx: that's strange... something muyst be restarting networking for that to happen ?
<shadoxx> roaksoax: not entirely sure...i'm going to keep an eye on it. like I said, at least I have iLO so I can remote in a fix it that way
<shadoxx> Just, it's getting annoying.
<shadoxx> Ok, next question. Does anyone know how to load kernel drivers in rescue mode? Having an issue where I'm trying to boot the node so I can upgrade the iLO firmware, but the hpilo module is nowhere to be found
<shadoxx> In regular mode it works fine
<fabi_> hi @ll
<fabi_> I installed a lxd container with MAAS, running the region-controller and rack-controller in it.
<fabi_> The other day I ran out of disk space which caused me to increase my default zfs.img from 15G to 50G. That issue is fixed for now, however, while having the maas container down I noticed that all nodes that are managed by this container and its controllers were down.
<fabi_> I couldn't reach them via network. connecting via IPMI revealed that the interfaces (they get the ip via dhcp from the controller) suddenly were down.
<fabi_> the moment my maas container was working again, the interfaces came back up.
<fabi_> I can't seem to find in the documentation this behavior and googling the issue shows me the opposite saying if I loose maas I do not loose any services.
<fabi_> does anyone know more about this?
<shadoxx> fabi: sounds like the nodes tried to renew the lease and couldn't find the dhcp server, so they go of the lease, even though that's not really supposed to happen
<shadoxx> it sounds like you're running into a similar issue I am
<shadoxx> I have a static IP set for an interface, but it loses it for some reason. This is on the MaaS controller itself though
<fabi_> do your nodes loose connectivity then as well?
<shadoxx> fabi_: i haven't, as of yet, been able to commission any nodes. i'm definitely still in the "discovery" phase of my deployment
<fabi_> using lxd?
<shadoxx> Haven't even gotten that far. :]
<shadoxx> I have a MaaS controller, some VLANS, and a lot of green around the gills
<shadoxx> I'm a week into trying to bootstrap the cluster.
<fabi_> let me know if you need help, but I find this one here excellent: https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/installconfig-lxd-install
<fabi_> https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.2/en/installconfig-lxd-install
<shadoxx> Thanks! I was actually planning on doing ESXi 6.5 and then installing MaaS on that. But lxd seems like a good alternative too. I'm running HP DL385p Gen8s who don't like to take an OS or boot
<shadoxx> Getting Ubuntu on it required me to factory reset everything. It reassigned all of its SCSI ids and suddenly booted off the network
<fabi_> shouldn't be big of an issue using ESXi and just install it straight from the package https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.2/en/installconfig-package-install (its essentially what you would do in the LXD container anyways). However, the tipping point is the configuration of your interface in the hypervisor to make sure it is in the right vlan(s).
<shadoxx> I'm handling VLANs at Layer 2 on the switch, so luckily I don't have to worry about that. :]
<shadoxx> Any issues to look out for you've encountered? This MAAS cluster is completely segregated with no WAN access. I'm running a full apt mirror internally and that's what I'm bootstrapping everything off of
<fabi_> never had an airgapped maas cluster running but a starting point would probably be ntp and a mismatch of time in the hypervisor/vm and nodes?
<shadoxx> Got NTP all settled
<fabi_> error messages in journalctl -f ?
<shadoxx> as soon as this node fails to comission, i'll be able to see what's going on
<shadoxx> If I had to guess, it's probably related to how crappy these machines are to configure. I bet it's an HP issue and not an MaaS/Environment issue
<shadoxx> The one thing I wish I could do is install the ilo kernel module in rescue mode so I can flash the iLOs to the latest verion in the nodes
<shadoxx> When I load into rescue mode, it's barebones
<fabi_> I just had failure of commissioning because of mismatching times of the controller and the node itself, so the api which serves the node was throwing authentication errors
<shadoxx> The node I was trying to do that with just failed, so I'll check the times now
<fabi_> https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.2/en/troubleshoot-faq Nodes hang on "Commissioning" Timing issues
<shadoxx> So, once a node has failed, is it possible to login via ssh to figure out what went wrong? Or does it have to be in rescue mode?
<fabi_> when he failed during commissioning or while deploying?
<shadoxx> During commissioning
<fabi_> cloud-init reports logs to the controller which can be viewed in the UI under the node's tab commissioning/events or on the controller in the corresponding rsyslog folder in /var/log/maas/rsyslog/<hostname>
<shadoxx> So, the controller doesn't provide ntp by default?
<fabi_>  By default, the MAAS region controller uses ntp.ubuntu.com. As you use an air-gapped cluster that won't work
<fabi_> you can reconfigure it to the ntp of your air-gapped network: https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.2/en/installconfig-network-ntp
<shadoxx> Yeah, I figured that part out. I have a bastion host that lets me access it from the wider network. Just threw an NTP server on there and went wild
<shadoxx> It's commissioning right now. We'll see if that was the silver bullet I needed
<fabi_> I cross the fingers :)
<roaksoax> fabi_: if you have set static networking, which is default then there should be no networking issue
<roaksoax> unless your maas in the gateway
<roaksoax> which would prevent you from accessing them
<fabi_> roaksoax: my maas is not the gateway. my subnet is managed so all aspects of IP address allocation should be handled by maas, including the dhcp-leases and assigned static addresses.
<fabi_> roaksoax: when you say static networking you mean unmanaged using just reserved IP ranges? I have nothing in my static routes
<fabi_> roaksoax: so adding my gateway and dns to the static route should fix the problem if my maas controller goes down the interfaces on each node are down too?
<fabi_> roaksoax: my IP mode for this interface is also Static assign and I just tested to see what happens if I take down the maas-controller - in particular if the dhcp server is not responding. looks like every 260 seconds the /usr/sbin/dhclient-script is running and if it does not receive any leases it just sets everything down, making the dhcp-server a single point of failure for all deployed nodes using dhcp...
<shadoxx> that seems like the issue that i'm running into as well
<fabi_> I dont find documentation of that or how to change it
<shadoxx> I think that might be an Ubuntu vs MaaS thing
<shadoxx> ok, i have an error now
<shadoxx> Node commissioning failure - 'cloudinit' running modules for config
<shadoxx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1629578
<roaksoax> fabi_: i mean statically configured in e/n/i, if you are using dhcp to configure interfaces, and the dhcp service goes away, then the machine will definitely lose its lease
<fabi_> roaksoax: is there a way to have it keep the lease until it gains connection back to dhcp server?\
<roaksoax> fabi_: you can increase the lease time
<roaksoax> but other than that, no
<fabi_> roaksoax: lease time increase as a custom dhcp snippet or where?
<roaksoax> fabi_: yes, per subnet on 2.2, 2.3 you will be able to do that globally
<fabi_> roaksoax: okay, and the only other workaround I can think of would be to Static assign an IP, however is that supported for non-ubuntu e.g. Centos installations or does it throw an error like "Custom network configuration only supported on Ubuntu. Using OS default configuration." ?
<roaksoax> fabi_: it is supported, starting from maas 2.3
<shadoxx> Looks like my error is related to MaaS not being able to find the required packages in my repo mirror
<shadoxx> I guess the folders in my mirror aren't setup properly or something
<shadoxx> Is there a way to supply a custom sources.list to my Nodes when commissioning?
<roaksoax> shadoxx: go to settings > package repositories, you can only change mirror/add repositories to use
<shadoxx> roaksoax: that's what I did. it doesn't like the way my mirror is setup for some reason
<shadoxx> Other machines running the same OS update from it fine. This requires more investigationg, but at least I have a path forward now
<fabi_> cant wait for maas 2.3 to be released ;)
<shadoxx> i added the source repositories to my apt mirror and that seems have to fixed the missing package errors at least
<shadoxx> Got my nodes commissioned and ready
<shadoxx> What a journey it's been
<shadoxx> Now to figure out exactly what to do with them...
<roaksoax> shadoxx: uhmmm can you file a bug for that plz ?
<shadoxx> roaksoax: if the deb-src repos are missing the machine fails to provision?
<roaksoax> shadoxx: yeah, although I thought we dont set those anymore
<roaksoax> shadoxx: what version of MAAS ?
<shadoxx> 2.2
<mup> Bug #1727884 opened: [2.3] Discoveries added as devices with dynamic IPs should display their last-seen IP in the device listing/details pages <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727884>
<mup> Bug #1727884 changed: [2.3] Discoveries added as devices with dynamic IPs should display their last-seen IP in the device listing/details pages <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727884>
<shadoxx> How do I troubleshoot a failed deployment?
<shadoxx> It's in the FAQ. Let me read that firat...
<shadoxx> first*
<mup> Bug #1727884 opened: [2.3] Discoveries added as devices with dynamic IPs should display their last-seen IP in the device listing/details pages <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727884>
#maas 2017-10-27
<mup> Bug #1727900 opened: After applying "Power off" action in nodes listing, the power doesn't update unless it is manually queried <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727900>
<mup> Bug #1704026 changed: [2.3] Strange error when registering external rack controller <ha> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1704026>
<mup> Bug #1704026 opened: [2.3] Strange error when registering external rack controller <ha> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1704026>
<mup> Bug #1682206 changed: [2.2 rc1] commissioning does not timeout for systems that fail to PXE <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1682206>
<mup> Bug #1704026 changed: [2.3] Strange error when registering external rack controller <ha> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1704026>
<mup> Bug #1682206 opened: [2.2 rc1] commissioning does not timeout for systems that fail to PXE <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1682206>
<mup> Bug #1682206 changed: [2.2 rc1] commissioning does not timeout for systems that fail to PXE <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1682206>
<TomL> Hi, I'm using MaaS ver. 2.2.2 to deploy a Centos client but haven't been successful.  The root.tgz have been pulled down successfully and cloud-init seems to run fine.
<TomL> Upon reboot, I get this error "Loading centos/amd64/ga-16.04/centos70/no-such-image/boot-kernel... failed: No such file or directory"
<TomL> I booted into rescue mode and checked the cloud-init logs and didn't find anything.  I also checked both the regiond and rackd logs.
<TomL> Can someone direct me to where I can look?
<mup> Bug #1727962 opened: Intermittent failure: TestDeviceHandler.test_list_num_queries_is_the_expected_number <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727962>
<mup> Bug #1728004 opened: Intermittent failure: TestMaasRunRemoteScripts.test_heartbeat <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728004>
<Miouge> roaksoax: is it possible/useful to use MAAS as DHCP on the IPMI network? (in addition to the normal PXE DHCP that is)
<roaksoax> Miouge: yes/no, I would never rely on dhcp for ipmi itself
<roaksoax> Miouge: what you could do instead is add devices in MAAS with static IP assignment for your bmc's
<Miouge> It’s a pain to set IPMI IPs manually, I am wondering if MAAS can help there either with DHCP of ipmitool to configure the static IP
<Miouge> (since I already use MAAS for the PXE boot)
<roaksoax> Miouge: you can add "devices" in MAAS with static ip assingments for the bmc mac addresss
<roaksoax> Miouge: the bmc will dhcp from maas
<Miouge> OK, I’ll give this a shot
<Miouge> The idea is to use DHCP to distribute the IP config, but have it static with MAC based reservations
<roaksoax> Miouge: yes, you create a static map in maas by adding a device with static IP assignment, and maas will servcer it via dhcp
<Miouge> roaksoax: OK, on another topic I can read the interfaces and ip_addresses from the Machine objects, but I don’t see any “disks” attribute or similar. How do I check the storage layout via libmaas?
<roaksoax> Miouge: let me check if that landed. I remember we had a few branches that needed tests before landing
<roaksoax> Miouge: if not, they will be landing next week
<mup> Bug #1727561 changed: [2.3, HA] Machines fails commissioning and testing and MAAS shows no errors <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727561>
<mup> Bug #1727561 opened: [2.3, HA] Machines fails commissioning and testing and MAAS shows no errors <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727561>
<mup> Bug #1727561 changed: [2.3, HA] Machines fails commissioning and testing and MAAS shows no errors <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727561>
<mup> Bug #1728154 opened: [2.3, HWTv2] Hardware test names dropped from list <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728154>
#maas 2017-10-28
<mup> Bug #1728300 opened: [2.3, HWTv2] smartctl-short is not robust <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728300>
<mup> Bug #1728302 opened: [2.3, HWTv2] Overall health status is redundant <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728302>
<mup> Bug #1728304 opened: [2.3, HWTv2] smartctl tests fail with "Unable to map parameters" and marks machine Ready <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728304>
<mup> Bug #1728308 opened: [2.3] Comissioning didn't not remove disks that no longer exist <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728308>
<mup> Bug #1728309 opened: [2.3] Comissioning didn't not remove disks that no longer exist <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728309>
<mup> Bug #1728308 changed: [2.3] Comissioning didn't not remove disks that no longer exist <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728308>
<mup> Bug #1728309 changed: [2.3] Comissioning didn't remove disks that no longer exist <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728309>
<mup> Bug #1728308 opened: [2.3] Comissioning didn't not remove disks that no longer exist <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728308>
<mup> Bug #1728309 opened: [2.3] Comissioning didn't remove disks that no longer exist <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728309>
#maas 2017-10-29
<andrew-ii> Do static routes take effect immediately, and would they show up with a `routes` command?
<Guest82150> Hi guys, I just deployed Ubuntu 16.04 using maas, and I can ssh to it by ssh ubuntu@ip, but the account seems does not have a password, so how can I install softwares via apt-get? THX
<Guest82150> Just found ubuntu can execute any command without a passwd, thx
<andrew-ii53> How do static routes take effect?
<andrew-ii53> As in, is it added as a rule you can see in `route` on the MAAS controller?
